#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-19
<Lham> bale
<Nu^253r> vahid salam khoobi?
<vahid> Nu^253r: salam na khoob nistam marizam
<Nu^253r> eva chera khahar
<Nu^253r> yani chera akhavi?!
<vahid> Nu^253r: emrooz naraftam sare kar khobne bodam
<Nu^253r> chi shode vahid ?
<Nu^253r> chera hame mariz shodan?!!!
<Nu^253r> epedimiye
<Nu^253r> na anfolanza hastesh
<vahid> Nu^253r: nemidonam marizim chiye
<Nu^253r> la mohem :D
<Nu^253r> rasti vahid farda miyay?
<vahid> Nu^253r: age intoori basham fek nakonam biyam
<Nu^253r> ehh che bad :(
<vahid> Nu^253r: hamkaram gofte bood manam ba khodet bebar
<Nu^253r> erooz ke man niyat kardam biyama vahid to bazi dar biyar :D
<vahid> :)
<Nu^253r> vahid centOS dari ?
<Nu^253r> vase x86
<vahid> Nu^253r: na chetoor?
<Nu^253r> chon ke mikhastam
<vahid> Nu^253r: bache ha too sherkat daran vali nemidonam 32 hast ya 64
<Nu^253r> vase x86 che distroie dari vahid ?
<vahid> Nu^253r: bezar bebinam
<vahid> Nu^253r: age mikhay ro server nasb koni 32 ham khobe ha
<vahid> Nu^253r: etefaghan in hamkaram ke mikhad biyad centos kar herfeyee
<Nu^253r> khodam daram centOS ro vali vase x86_64 daramesh
<vahid> inaro daram
<vahid> debian5 va debian6
<vahid> ubuntu10-10 desktop
<vahid> ubuntu10-10 server
<vahid> minix
<Nu^253r> minix ?!
<vahid> freebsd ham dashtam nemidonam kojast
<Nu^253r> debian based ahast vahid ?!
<vahid> na3r:
<vahid> na3r: na
<vahid> Nu^253r: na
<Nu^253r> aman az dast in tab :D
<vahid> Nu^253r: micro kernel hastesh
 * Nu^253r is googling minix
<Nu^253r> vahid SFD karajo nayomadi
<vahid> Nu^253r: linus torvals az roye kernel minix, kernel ro nevesht
<vahid> Nu^253r: na
<Nu^253r> aha migam cheaghd esmesh ashnast
<Nu^253r> male tanenbaum hastesh
<vahid> Nu^253r: are
<Nu^253r> vahid soali nabod SFD
<Nu^253r> khabari biid
<vahid> Nu^253r: na
<Nu^253r> kesi centOS 32 nadare?!
<vahid> Nu^253r: age omadam vasat miyaram
<vahid> Nu^253r: farda
<Nu^253r> Man dar bedar donbale parsix hastam
<Nu^253r> sitesham filter shode :(
<vahid> Nu^253r: centos 5 to mikhay ya 6 ro?
<Nu^253r> farghi nadare vahid
<Nu^253r> mishe updates kard
<Nu^253r> faghat mikham be nasabam
<vahid> Nu^253r: are vali kheili mokafat dare ba in internet nafti
<Nu^253r> na nafti nist vahid
<Nu^253r> turbo charger ham dare
<vahid> zoghali
<Nu^253r> na injection fuel hastesh vahid
<Nu^253r> :D
<vahid> :)
<Nu^253r> hamsaye ha ham komak mikonan to download taze
<Nu^253r> khoda kheireshon bede :D
<Nu^253r> vahid host ina mishnasi?
<Nu^253r> salam vahid
<Nu^253r> shatle ro avaz nakardi hanoz?!
<vahid> Nu^253r: na
<Nu^253r> akhe yesaat harfidam
<vahid> :)
<Nu^253r> bad yeho payam dc omad
<vahid> Nu^253r: tagsire man nist :D
<vahid> Nu^253r: mazerat mikham
<Nu^253r> vahid host ina mishnasi?
<Nu^253r> na vahid in harfa chiye
<vahid> Nu^253r: chi?
<vahid> host?
<Nu^253r> man ke shaki nistam ke bekhay mazerat khahi koni
<Nu^253r> host are dige
<vahid> host chi?
<Nu^253r> ye shell account mikham
<Nu^253r> shellmix hal nemide
<vahid> ahan
<Nu^253r> kheili downtime dare
<vahid> Nu^253r: are free e dige
<Nu^253r> kho free nemikham
<Nu^253r> to iran kasii provide nemikone?
<vahid> Nu^253r: nemidonam vala
<vahid> Nu^253r: sdf ham hast
<Nu^253r> vase inke inja saket nabashe
<vahid> vali man khosham nayoomad
<Nu^253r> man y music pakhsh mikonam shoma goshbedin
<Nu^253r> now_playing[Red Hot Chili Peppers [ Californication ] - 9. Emit Remmus] length[0:01/4:01]
<Nu^253r> sdf ke shell nist ke
<Nu^253r> vase khodeshone bishtar
<vahid> chejoor gosh konam?
<Nu^253r> vahid miri to google search mikoni esme ahango, bad onja gosh mikoni :D
<vahid> Nu^253r: ajab
<Nu^253r> vali onam downtimesh kheili ziyade vahid
<Nu^253r> vali soratesh az shellmix besiyar bishtare ;)
<vahid> red hot ro red hat khonde boodam :)
<Nu^253r> vahid host linux ham hast inja?!
<vahid> marizi asaresho gozashte
<Nu^253r> age ye host begiri, ona mitonan erae bedan shell ro?!
<vahid> nemidonam
<vahid> fek nakonam
 * Nu^253r sighs
<Nu^253r> warum?!
<Nu^253r> asaresh chiye vahid ?!
<vahid> gij mizanam
<Nu^253r> chi masraf kardi?!!
<Nu^253r> :D
<Nu^253r> raftam deghat kardam didam yeja fagaht 1.5Gib ebook daram
<Nu^253r> yeja dige 3GiB
<Nu^253r> cheghad bikar bodam ye zamani
<vahid> :)
<Nu^253r> man ye soal daram
<vahid> manam soal nadaram
<vahid> :)
<Nu^253r> chera ma distro prsix ro darim
<Nu^253r> vali aslan kheili azash estefade nemikonan?
<Nu^253r> hich ham gir nemiyad
<Nu^253r> sitesham filtere
<Nu^253r> vahid to ham soaleto bepors
<Nu^253r> oh man taze fahmidam ke roomam dare
<Nu^253r> vali hishki tosh nemiharfe
<Nu^253r> mesle roomaye dige
<Nu^253r> haha
<vahid> Nu^253r: khode alen tosh nist?
<hidensoft> hi
<Nu^253r> sup hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, hey :)
<Nu^253r> chetori hidensoft ?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, khoob , to chetori dude ?
<Nu^253r> manam khobam hidensoft
<Nu^253r> otaghamo rikhtam biroon
<Nu^253r> hamechizoho
<Nu^253r> 600jeld ketab faghat az tosh dar omad :D
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> man asheq ketabam :D
<Nu^253r> 2joft jorabam peyda kardam
<Nu^253r> ba 160 film
<Nu^253r> va ye hashare morde
<Nu^253r> :D
<hidensoft> :D :D
<hidensoft> pirezan khafe shode peyda nakardi ?
<hidensoft> :D
<sasy360> q sasy360 just thinking
<sasy360> !q sasy360 just thinking
<lubotu3> sasy360: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sasy360> کسی می‌دونه این بات‌ها چه جوری کار می‌کنن؟ وقتی q رو صدا میزنم چی میشه؟
<sasy360> !q aliva
<aliva> اینا مطالب آی‌ارسی رو دارن
<aliva> بعد به یه سری عبارات حساسند
<aliva> همین
<aliva> خودت هم می‌تونی یه بات بسازی و بش بگی اگه فلان حرف اومد این کارو بکن
<aliva> توی ویکیپدیا ببین کلی بات هست که می‌تونی اسکرپت های خودت رو بش اضافه کنی
<aliva> و بندازی به جون irc
<aliva> http://google.com
<aliva> اخخ!
<aliva> رباتش تخمیه
<aliva> sasy360: ^
<sasy360> ببین توی کانال آرچ یکی گفت از self-incriminating quotes استفاده کن منظورش چی بود؟
<sasy360> مثلا دیدی یه ستاره میاد جای اسم طرف و میگه فلانی الان داره فلان کار رو انجام میده؟ کاش تونسته باشم خوب توضیح بدم
<sasy360> aliva, ^
<aliva> والا نمی‌دونم من تا حالا کار نکردم با این ربات‌ها
<aliva> اینو می‌گی؟
 * aliva is the best!
<sasy360> aliva, هه هه آره :D
<aliva> اگه با ربات می‌خای کار کنی از برسام باید بپرسی من خیلی نمی‌دونم
<aliva> برای دومس هم انجوریه
<aliva> \me is the best
<aliva> اسلش از اون وری باشه!
<sasy360> aliva, thanks dude :)
<sasy360> \me is learning new things about irc
<sasy360> درست اومد؟
<aliva> forward slash
<sasy360> let me try once more :D
 * sasy360 is learning new things about irc
<Nu^253r> salam vahid
<vahid> Nu^253r: salam dude
<Nu^253r> chetori akahvi
<Nu^253r> beytar shodi?!
<sasy360> aliva, ali oon dastoree chi bood mizadi clone git update mishod? git update?
<the-light> hey sasy360
<sasy360> hey the-light
<the-light> sasy360: chetori?
<sasy360> the-light, khoobam :)
<sasy360> the-light, to chetori?
<the-light> sasy360: ey badak nistam, identi hanuz down e ke!
<sasy360> the-light, admin page facebook lug khuzestan to hasty?
<sasy360> the-light, are hanooz down hast. maloom ham nist key rah biofte :(
<the-light> sasy360: na nabi group haye fb ro zade, bayad 1 event bezare baraye hame
<sasy360> the-light, mitooni besh begi khabare jashn azadi narm afzar ro toosh benevise?
<the-light> sasy360: are be ali migam behesh zang bezane
<sasy360> the-light, aalie :)
<aliva> bersam:
<bersam> aliva: بله؟
<aliva> ها!
<aliva> هیچی
<bersam> aliva: :D
<aliva> برو ویکی رو ببیبن
<bersam> aliva: الان همه خوابن :D
<bersam> aliva: ایول الان چک میکنم
<aliva> ملت چطور قرق شدن
<aliva> غرق
<fzerorubigd> غرق چی؟
<aliva> همین مافیا رو گفتم
<bersam> aliva: :))
<aliva> ها؟
<hidensoft> bersam,
<bersam> hidensoft: هیچی غرق رو میگم :D
<hidensoft> :D
<aliva> bersam: چی شد
<aliva> بیا جی تاک بینم
<bersam> aliva: اوکی
<aliva> آورین! آورین
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-20
<Nu^253r> salam vahid
<Nu^253r> behtar shodi?
<navid> salam
<Nu^253r> salam
<somaye> chetori?
<somaye> aminpy: hetori?
<aminpy> somaye, thanks, khubi?
<TImmyT> toye dehe shalamrood, hasani tako tanha bood
<TImmyT> na felfeli
<TImmyT> na ghelgheli
<TImmyT> na morghe zarde kakoli
<TImmyT> 1 toob daram gherghelie
<TImmyT> sorkho sifid o abie
<TImmyT> mizenam zimin mire zir zimin
<TImmyT> halo halo halo halo
<TImmyT> goom boolia
<TImmyT> moomboolia
<hidensoft> hi
<Nu^253r> salam hidensoft
<Nu^253r> hanoz unafilited nagerfti akhvi?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, az kheyresh gozashtam
<hidensoft> age ye moqe symfony dad migiram
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, yadam raft begam , salam
<Nu^253r> hidensoft to be in kodake doronet baha nemidiya
<Nu^253r> hamas mv kodak_dron /dev/null
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, to ham be koodak daroon ma nazar daria :D :))
<Nu^253r> hidensoft man be hame nazar daram
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, lol :))
<Nu^253r> hidensoft bejva mv to /dev/null
<Nu^253r> mitoni ye shh tunnel bezani befrestish pishe khodam
<Nu^253r> ftp ham ghabol mikonam
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, :)))
<hidensoft> migam ip e vpn man block shode to nickserver , rahi vojod dare ino dor bezanam bedoone tunel monel o tor o ina ?
<Nu^253r> hidensoft in soal mano chiz karde
<Nu^253r> chi hidensoft ?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, migam ip e vpn block shode , vpn connect mikonam be irc dastresi nadaram
<hidensoft> nemishe yejoori beheshoon goft baba maro block nakonid :D
<Nu^253r> na be ona nemishe
<Nu^253r> mitoni be xchat begi ba vpn naya
<hidensoft> chetori ?
<Nu^253r> hidensoft ye ssh tunnel bezan be khodet be ip localhost
<Nu^253r> bad ono bede be xchat
<Nu^253r> shayd javab bded
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, migam bezar kar nakone
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> dobare /dev/null
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-21
<hidensoft> hi all
<Nu^253r> sup hidensoft ?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, chetori dude
<Nu^253r> dudesh khobam
<Nu^253r> dudesh khobe
<Nu^253r> manman khobam hidensoft
<Nu^253r> to khobi?
<Nu^253r> ahvalat
<hidensoft> az khab pa shodam ye moshtari ** kard to asabam
<hidensoft> alanam neshestam karasho bokonam
<Nu^253r> to ham ** mikardi to heykalesh :D
<hidensoft> pool bas bede
<hidensoft> nemishe
<Nu^253r> hidensoft bezar badan inkaro ***
<hidensoft> are hatman
<Nu^253r> besiyar ali :D
<hidensoft> harcheqadr khoda az man badesh miad
<hidensoft> manam az in cpanel badam miad
<neda> سلام. کسی در مورد const method ها در c++ چیزی میدونه؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-22
<neda> salaam, man vaghT ba Ubuntu miam bala, ye chenin peighami mide
<neda> :
<neda> this computer has only 430 MB disk space remainig
<neda> in message chera miad? va chi kar bayad bekonam?
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<Omid> chekaresh konam?!
<Omid> salam
<Omid> again
<Omid> agha dar morede in office jadide ke hame nasb kardan
<Omid> kasi mitune baraye man tozih bede?
<Omid> kasi hast azash estefade karde bashe?
<h2010n> salam
<h2010n> chetory mitonam KDE ro toye 11.04 nasb konam??
<Nu^253r> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Nu^253r> !kde | h2010n
<lubotu3> h2010n: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Omid> agha ye soal daram
<Omid> in office ke jadid umade o man nadaram
<Omid> esmesh chie?
<Nu^253r> libreoffice
<Omid> are
<Omid> in che mazayaii dare?
<Omid> nesbat be office ghabli
<Omid> ?
<Omid> open office
<Nu^253r> google kon
<Omid> man do ta moshkele hal nashode to linux daram
<Omid> yeki office
<Nu^253r> man libreoffice be dalil inke openoffice falsafash kharb shod estefade mikoanm
<Omid> yeki ham
<Omid> professional acrpbat
<Omid> acrobat*
<Nu^253r> mikhay pdf bebini ya besazi?
<Omid> bebinam
<Omid> mark konam
<Omid> alamat bezaram tush
<Omid> benevisam
<Omid> shekl bekesham,...
<Nu^253r> !okular | omid
<Omid> un ro daram
<Omid> ama unam vaghean be acrobat nemire3
<Omid> dar zemn
<Omid> systemesh fargh mikone
<Omid> alamataii ke tush mizaram ro
<Omid> nemishe to acrobat did
<Nu^253r> linuxappfinder.org
<Omid> Nu^253r, dovumentato ba libreoffice dorost mikoni?
<Omid> document*
<Nu^253r> are Omid
<Omid> pas razii azash?
<Nu^253r> Omid kare mano rah mindaze, man ke kare anchenanin azash nemikham ke
<Nu^253r> baceh ham bahash ketab neveshtan, chapesham kardan
<Omid> khube
<Omid> ye chize dige
<Omid> ba javast?
<Omid> mesle open office?
<fateme_> fateme,
<Nu^253r> pas in chera hajmesh nist?!!
<Nu^253r> !nautilus
<khodam> سلام از دوستان کسی هست که امبدد لینوکس کار کرده باشه؟
<dark-sun> man taze php yad gereftam [daram yad migiram], eshkali nadare az hamin avalesh beram ru 1 framework?
<aliva> dark-sun: base ro yad begir
<aliva> بخوای بری رو یه فریم ورک ممکنه گیچ شی
<dark-sun> aliva: kho man alan base ro baladam fek konam :S
<dark-sun> hamoon, syntax o variable o class ha o array ha o...
<dark-sun> hum?
<aliva> نمی‌دونم من خیلی php کار نکردم
<dark-sun> aliva: manam kar nakardam :)
<aliva> الان مثلا سیزن ساختن و اینها رو بلدی؟
<dark-sun> aliva: na :)
<aliva> خو اینا رو برو یاد گیر اول ببین چیه
<dark-sun> cookie ham balad nistam
<dark-sun> dige chi balad nistam?
<dark-sun> age goofti?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> velesh kon asan hichi balad nistam
<dark-sun> beram bokhoonam
<dark-sun> :)
<samy1> salam
<samy1> kasi hast?
<dark-sun> saro seda nakon
<dark-sun> yavash harf bezan
<dark-sun> :)
<samy1> bashe!
<samy1> man ye rahnamaei mikhastam
<dark-sun> !ask|samy1
<lubotu3> samy1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samy1> ey baba :)
<samy1> akhe ziad be inja rabt nadare,
<samy1> ye ketab mikham begiram bara ye nafar
<samy1> linuxi
<samy1> mikham bebinam be dardesh mikhore ya na!
<samy1> khodam ziad sar dar nemiaram
<samy1> ine
<samy1> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Hat-Linux-Internet-Server/dp/0764547887/ref=cm_rdp_product_img
<samy1> albate zaban aslish
<Nu^253r> samy1 linux in a nutshell behtare
<Nu^253r> ya linux cookbook
<samy1> akhe bayad too enghelab bashe
<Nu^253r> enteshareate oreily kketabash khoban
<aliva> dark-sun:
<dark-sun> aliva: ha?
<aliva> سیزن مال اینه که وقتی یه سایت رو باز کزدی بعد این سایت یادش بمونه که تو سایتو باز کزدی برای تموم صفحه‌ها لوگین باشی
<aliva> (یکی از کاربرداش بود)
<samy1> Nu^253r: tnx
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> مقسی علی جون
<samy1> doreye amoozeshiye LPI dar che sathi hast?
 * hidensoft dare fekr emshab mafia bazi mikonim
<dark-sun> hidensoft: doctor ma behet ehtiaj darim :*
<dark-sun> ;)
<Nu^253r> samy1 to sitesh bebin, behet mige
<hidensoft> dark-sun, dishab nabudi leham kardan
<hidensoft> :)))
<dark-sun> hidensoft: ey dade bidad! emshab khodam dastyaret misham. nemizaram takhta khali bemunan :smiley mafia:
<dark-sun> :D
<hidensoft> dark-sun, shabi nabud ke mano kill nakonan
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> fzerorubigd, emshabam bazi mikonim mafia ya chi ?
<dark-sun> hidensoft: man to ro shahid midunam dr. shahidanam hamishe zende an. mojasamet ro mizarim vasat shahr ;)
<dark-sun> .. ya chi!
<dark-sun> :D
<hidensoft> dark-sun, mojasame nemikham , redbul bekharid vasam
<hidensoft> :D
<dark-sun> :))
<hidensoft> az sobh ta hala kar kardam
<hidensoft> beram yekam bazi konam
<hidensoft> :D
<dark-sun> boro boro. man az sobh ta hala kar nakardam. beram 1am kar konam :)
<samy1> Nu^253r: in khoobe?
<samy1> Nu^253r: (LPI Linux Certification In A Nutshell
<Nu^253r> in vase azmone lpi amadat mikone
<samy1> Nu^253r: LPIC-1 hast
<samy1> Nu^253r: kheili ebtedaeie?
<Nu^253r> vase chi lpi mikhay begiri
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: va3 dustesh mikhad ghorban ;)
<samy1> lpi nemikham begiram
<dark-sun> samy1: kheyli ham ebtedaee nist
<Nu^253r> ghorban kiye
<samy1> dark-sun: kaado mikham bedam
<dark-sun> sathesh khube.
<samy1> ketabe linux EN too iran ziad peyda nemishe
<samy1> man faghat ye ja too enghelab mishnasam ketabe en dare
<samy1> 2ta ketabe bikhod dasht faghat
<dark-sun> samy1: 2 rah dari. 1. az ketab haye mojud begiri. 2. ketab sefaresh bedi
<dark-sun> 3. ketab nagiri
<Nu^253r> rahe sevom
<Nu^253r> ketabo bedi chap konan
<Nu^253r> rahe 4om
<Nu^253r> ketab nakhari
<Nu^253r> 5om aslan kado nemikhad
<dark-sun> samy1: valla! kado va3 chishe? velesh kon! poolet mofte?
<dark-sun> samy1: behesh tabrik bogo bere
<dark-sun> :D
<samy1> :D
<Nu^253r> dark-sun behtarin kar ineeke ta ye hafte aftabi nashe
<Nu^253r> bad vaghti ke gozasht
<Nu^253r> behe
<Nu^253r> eh did man harchi behet zang zadam dar dastres nabodi
<Nu^253r> rafte bodam yeja door
<dark-sun> samy1: tavalodeshe?
<Nu^253r> hala biya berim vasat kado bekharam
<samy1> dark-sun: bale
<samy1> Nu^253r: kolan kado kharidan bara ye geek  khilii sakhte
<dark-sun> samy1: ha pas chi k sakhte :)
<Nu^253r> na etefaghan kheili rahate samy1
<dark-sun> samy1: bebin bia tu site sito boro
<dark-sun> samy1: 1 tshirti, livani, chizi begir tamumesh kon ;)
<samy1> dark-sun: raftam :D
<dark-sun> samy1: kho?
<dark-sun> pasand nakardi?
<samy1> dark-sun: khaze una :)
<samy1> in ketabam unja didam
<samy1> http://shop.sito.ir/%DA%A9%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8-%DA%A9%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8-%28LPIC-1-%28LPI-Linux-Certification-In-A-Nutshell-%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AA-O%27Reily-p-1790.html?Vsid=01d0d5af11efc0f56edc632197d6e515
<dark-sun> samy1: bebin in axash zaye hast, vagarna chiza khub ham dare. masalan man zanjan budam livanesh ro dadan
<dark-sun> khub bud
<dark-sun> hanuz daramesh
<dark-sun> 1 taragesh tux zade
<dark-sun> 1 taraf arme solh
<samy1> dark-sun: uni ke man mikham ino behesh bedam
<samy1> az in axa mizasht avataresh :D
<samy1> manam ye livanesho kado gereftam
<samy1> toosh medad khodkar rikhtam roo mizame!
<dark-sun> samy1: :D
<samy1> dark-sun: in ketabe jelde kado she dg moshkeli nadare?
<dark-sun> samy1: na khube. OK
<samy1> vaghean nemidoonam dar che sathie
<dark-sun> samy1: 1 gole khoshkelam bezar rush. rose sefid.
<samy1> shayad khodesh balad bashe ina ro
<dark-sun> samy1: velesh kon! 1 ketabe reference hamishe be dard mikhore ;)
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: bad migam?
<samy1> dark-sun: geek gol dark nemikone!
<dark-sun> samy1: loool
<samy1> vose dekoram khoobe :)
<Nu^253r> chiyo dark-sun ?
<Nu^253r> dar jaryan nistam
<Nu^253r> vasash ye harde external bekhar
<Nu^253r> khodeto rahat kon
<samy1> dare
<Nu^253r> yedone kame
<Nu^253r> man ke hardam dare por mishe
<Nu^253r> daram dar bedar donbale yeki dige migardam
<dark-sun> samy1: laptop dare?
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: bepors sigar mikeshe? :D
<samy1> Nu^253r: inam khoobe
<samy1> dark-sun: geeke bi laptopam darim?
<samy1> dark-sun: dg dar un hadam pool nadaram :D
<dark-sun> samy1: bale man budam! 3 sal pish :)
<dark-sun> samy1: kife laptop/mouse/keyborad bisim?
<dark-sun> samy1: kif haye jadid ma'reke hastan ;)
<samy1> dark-sun: ey baba
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: alan gij mishe :)
<samy1> khodamam mikhastam kife laptop begiram
<samy1> chandta doostash zoodtar behesh dadan
<dark-sun> samy1: namarda!
<dark-sun> samy1: mizadi tu sareshoon
<dark-sun> :D
<Nu^253r> boro azash bedozd samy1
<samy1> dark-sun: daghighan
<Nu^253r> bad khodet begir
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: +1
<dark-sun> :))
<Nu^253r> samy1 vase laptopesh ye tarashe ram begir
<Nu^253r> hedset begir vase chat
<samy1> Nu^253r: dg surprise nemishe!
<Nu^253r> ya boro ye cd windows original begir
<dark-sun> samy1: sigar mikeshe?
<Nu^253r> :D
<samy1> Nu^253r: ahan headset!
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: :)))
<samy1> dark-sun: na khoda nakone
<samy1> cd windows :D
<samy1> esme windowsam mishnave halesh bad mishe
<Nu^253r> pas behtarin hediyast samy1
<dark-sun> masale boghranj shod
<Nu^253r> bor vashast ye cd original begir
 * dark-sun maghzesh ro reset mikone...
<Nu^253r> dark-sun init 6?
<samy1> dark-sun: khatarnaake
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: taghriban!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> samy1: bebin pool dare?
<dark-sun> samy1: bebakhshid, bache maye dare?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> samy1: dar har hal ino barash begir: http://shop.sito.ir/%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%BA%DB%8C%D8%B1%D9%87-%28%D9%85%DA%A9%D8%B9%D8%A8-%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%8C-%DA%86%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%BA%D8%8C-%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%84%D8%8C-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AA%D8%8C-%DA%A9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%88-...%29-%D9%82%D9%84%DA%A9-%D8%B3%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%85%DB%8C%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%A8%DB
<dark-sun> A7%D9%86---Debian-Piggy-Bank-p-1228.html?Vsid=01d0d5af11efc0f56edc632197d6e515
<dark-sun> behnaaaaam!
<dark-sun> chi mikone ba in link dadanesh!
<dark-sun> http://shop.sito.ir/%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%BA%DB%8C%D8%B1%D9%87-%28%D9%85%DA%A9%D8%B9%D8%A8-%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%8C-%DA%86%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%BA%D8%8C-%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%84%D8%8C-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AA%D8%8C-%DA%A9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%88-...%29-%D9%82%D9%84%DA%A9-%D8%B3%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%85%DB%8C%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%A8%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86---Debian-Piggy-Bank-p
<dark-sun> tml?Vsid=01d0d5af11efc0f56edc632197d6e515
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> samy1: http://tinyurl.com/3jln7qo
<Nu^253r> dark-sun flood chra migkoni
<Nu^253r> tinyurk ke filtere
<dark-sun> na baba! va3 man baze
<dark-sun> :o
<Nu^253r> man raftam filter bood engar
<Nu^253r> yadam nist
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: http://bit.ly/oDqLzx
<dark-sun> inam file?
<dark-sun> s/file/feele
<Nu^253r> feele?
<Nu^253r> manzoret heyvone?
<Nu^253r> nemidonam rstesh
<Nu^253r> man alan tor baz daram
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: are hamun hevune k amu filterchi mikhore!
 * dark-sun continues working...
<Nu^253r> aha famidam
<samy1> dark-sun: ok, tnx :)
<samy1> Nu^253r: tnx
<samy1> khoda negahdaar
<fzerorubigd> dark-sun : alan ##PMG dare jazb mikone melato!
<dark-sun> fzerorubigd: ey val ;) ommadam
<jeus> سلام دوستان
<jeus> من می خوام با مفهوم فیال شیرینگ در لینوکس آشنا شوم کسی می تونه خلاصه برام توضیح بده ببینم طرز فکرم درسته یا نه ؟
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> kasi
<Omid> inja radio estefade mikone?
<Omid> man mikham voa ro begiram
<Omid> inam: http://www.voanews.com/wm/live/newsnow.asx linkeshe
<Omid> dustan kasi nazari nadare?
<dark-sun> na!
<Omid> in linki ke dadam ro u mitunid baz konid?
<alabd> Omid: salam chie mozo ?
<Omid> alabd, salam
<Omid> man mikham ye linke radio ro baz konam
<alabd> ?
<Omid> http://www.voanews.com/wm/live/newsnow.asx
<alabd> khob ?
<Omid> ba rhytmicbox nashod
<Omid> khastam bebinam
<Omid> kasi mitune bazesh kone
<Omid> ya moshkel az linke
<Omid> ya niaz be application khasi dare
<alabd> age link ro neshun nemidady shayad behet komakm mikardam ama ba vojod in link sorry
<Omid> chetor mage?
<Omid> chon voa hastesh?
<Omid> alabd, chetor mage?
 * bersam lol
<Omid> moshkele ideologici baraye man pish umad!
<bersam> Omid:  (quit: Quit: Allah bless you).
<Omid> bersam, ghazie chie bersam?
<bersam> Omid: هان، نمیدونم تا رفت این رو براش نوشت :)) جالب بود برام!
<bersam> Omid: مشکلت چی هست حالا؟
<Omid> linko didi?
<Omid> man in linke radio ro mikham baz konam
<Omid> ama nemishe
<Omid> shayad filtere
<Omid> http://www.voanews.com/wm/live/newsnow.asx
<Omid> bersam, ba rhytmbox ham emtehan kardam nashod
<bersam> Omid: نه من نبودم
<bersam> Omid: صبر کن من یه پست در موردش نوشتم ...
<bersam> Omid: radiotray
<bersam> Omid: یه برنامه‌ی خیلی سبکه که برات این کار رو انجام میده
<bersam> Omid: یعنی رادیو ها رو اجرا میکنه
<Omid> eyval
<bersam> Omid: چند لحظه صبر فقط
<bersam> Omid: http://bersibug.blogspot.com/2010/08/radio-tray.html
<bersam> Omid: البته به قولی mplayer هم انجام میده :)
<Omid> bersam, estaghforollah baradar
<Omid> filtere :D
<bersam> Omid: lol, blogspot هست دیگه کلش رو فیلتر کردن این هم توش رفته
<Omid> نعوذ من الله
<Omid> چرا تو بلاگفا عضو نشدی
<Omid> :دی
<aliva> alabd has quit (Quit: Allah bless you)
<aliva> FTW
<aliva> Fuck The What :D
<bersam> aliva: :)))
<Omid> aliva, bersam :))))
<aliva> Omid: شوما هم این رادیو ها بیگنه رو گوش نکن
<aliva> آفرین
<aliva> بیشن سخرناهای اقا رو گوش کون
<hidensoft> fzerorubigd, key bedid manam biam
<bersam> hidensoft: ;)
<Omid> aliva, man mikhastam sokhanranie agha ro az in radio bigane ha begiram
<Omid> badesham ye seri mesle man bayad gush bedan ta amsal u bebinan o dar3 ebrat begiran
<Omid> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-23
<mohsentux> salam
<mohsentux> dashtam ubuntu ro minasbidam(kenare seven) vali
<mohsentux> vali harkari mikonam free spacesh add nemishe
<mohsentux> madraskesh:
<mohsentux> http://up7.iranblog.com/images/6mgemh3zzzhlazhbo3xf.png
<mohsentux> please help me
<mohsentux> please help me
<mohsentux> searcham kardam chizi nayaftam
<mohsentux> Nu^253r: can you help me?
<mohsentux> dashtam ubuntu ro minasbidam(kenare seven) vali
<mohsentux> vali harkari mikonam free spacesh add nemishe
<mohsentux> madraskesh
<mohsentux> http://up7.iranblog.com/images/6mgemh3zzzhlazhbo3xf.png
<mohsentux> dashtam ubuntu ro minasbidam(kenare seven) vali
<mohsentux> vali harkari mikonam free spacesh add nemishe
<mohsentux> madraskesh:
<mohsentux> http://up7.iranblog.com/images/6mgemh3zzzhlazhbo3xf.png
<mohsentux> komaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<mohsentux> everplays: can U help me
<everplays> mohsentux, gparted nasb kon ba oon ehtemalan rahatar mitooni ok koni hard-et ro
<everplays> bad install-e ubuntu ro bezan
<Omid> salaam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<Omid> agha dishab nagofti chera komak nakardi!
<alabd> jaye bahsaye siasi nist inja age migoftam bime bahse siasi dashtam
<alabd> kasi hast internetesh soratesh paeen nayumade bashe emroooz?
<Omid> alabd, male man ke eftezahe
<alabd> dobare maloom nist chy shode
<ali___> Salam
<ali___> chetory mishe to ubuntu 10.10 az update hai jadid estefate kard ?
<Omid_> update manager
<Omid_> ali___, System  ->  Administration  ->  Update Manager
<ali___> Omid_: update manager update jadid ro nemide server jadid chi bayad bedam
<ali___> Omid_: ye seri update mide vali jadid nist masaln mozilla 6 ro nemide ...
<Omid_> mozila 6 ro mikhai nasb koni
<ali___> Omid_: on ke are vali kolan mikham update new ro begiram
<Omid_> ta jaii ke man midunam
<Omid_> update manager
<Omid_> version ro pishnahad nemide
<ali___> Omid_: chera
<Omid_> baraye inke firefox ro nasb koni
<ali___> Omid_: mige be 11.4 upgrate kon vali nemikham gnome va ... Delete mikone
<Omid_> firefox ro mishe
<Omid_> alan migam chekar kon
<ali___> Omid_: rahi hast ke beshe server hai new dad (server new dari !)
<Omid_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<Omid_> inj neveshte
<Omid_> http://techie-buzz.com/ubuntu/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu.html bishtar tozih dade
<ali___> Omid_: merc vali ....
<Omid_> manzureto nagahmidam
<Omid_> servere new dad
<Omid_> age to repository ha beri
<Omid_> mishe servero avaz kard
<ali___> Omid_: server jadid koja hast
<Omid_> man ta hala serveramo avaz nakardam
<Omid_> irane
<Omid_> fekr konam behtarinesh bashe
<ali___> Omid_: ok merc
<Omid_> unja beri
<Omid_> liste servera ro dare khodesh
<ali___> Omid_: ok merc
<Omid_> ali___, ghorbanat salam beresun
<ali___> Omid_: :)
<alabd> Omid_: internet ok shod ?
<Omid_> alabd, age ba vpn beri okeye
<Omid_> alabd, dar gheyre in surat navasan dare
<alabd> Omid_:  dial upi na?
<Omid_> alabd, lease line 60M
<alabd> Arian Rasaneh Pars ?
<Omid_> man alan ba 800 download mikonam
<Omid_> ama search to google nemishe kard
<alabd> :D
<alabd> yani chy ?
<alabd> bedune vpn ba 800 dl mikoni ?
<Omid_> bale
<alabd> mesle inke alan khoob shode
<Omid_> alabd, behtar shode
<arashk> salam
<arashk> agha yek rahnamaeee mikham
<arashk> kasi hast?
<Nu^253r> arashk soaleto bepors, age bache bodan mitonan komaket mikonan
<arashk> man kubuntu 11.4 nasb kardam
<arashk> roosh vidalia ham nasb kardam
<arashk> vidaliam be shabakeye tor vasl mishe
<arashk> amma vaghti etelaate tor (ip o port) ro be firefox midam baz nemikone
<Nu^253r> arashk boro to site khode tor
<arashk> komak mikham
<Nu^253r> ye pack dare
<Nu^253r> ono dl kon rahat tare
<arashk> mishe addresesho bedi?
<Nu^253r> torproject.org
<arashk> kolan behtarin filter shekane ubuntu chie?
<neda> سلام
<neda> من یک پکیج .tar.gz دانلود کردم که میخوام نصبش کنم. توش چند تا پکیج .deb هست
<neda> باید همه این .deb  ها رو جداگانه نصب کنم؟
<hidensoft> neda, fekr mikonam are
<hidensoft> neda, chie ooni ke mikhay nasb koni ?
<neda> code::block
<neda> یه IDE برای سی پلاس
<hidensoft> tahala hamchin kari nakardam
<hidensoft> yani ba in kar nakardam
<hidensoft> toosh faqat .deb hast ?
<neda> بله فقط همینه
<hidensoft> ubuntu dari ?
<neda> بله
<hidensoft> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<neda> از بین همه فقط یکی نصب میش
<neda> *میشه
<hidensoft> baqishoon chi migan ?
<neda> من با software Center نصب میکنم
<hidensoft> farqi nadare
<neda> چیزی نمیگه ولی کلید نصبش غیر فعاله
<hidensoft> link oonjaye ke dl kardi ro bede
<neda> http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Compiled_packages_of_Code::Blocks
<neda> اصلا جدای از این من دنبال یه IdE خوب برای سی پلاس میگردم
<neda> شما چیزی سراغ دارید؟
<hidensoft> eclipse
<Nu^253r> neda mage code:blocks to repo ubuntu nist?
<neda> یه بار dl ش کردم ولی نشد باش کار کنم
<neda> نه
<Nu^253r> boro to sitesh behet mige chejori reposho add koni
<Nu^253r> to repo debian ke hast ke code:blocks
<Nu^253r> ajibe to ubuntu nist
<neda> شاید repo م به روز نیست!!
<hidensoft> neda, bayad java dashte bashi ro systemet vase eclipse , dl kardi badesh ye file netbeans hast ke roosh dbl click koni baz mishe , to repo ubuntu ham hast , apt-get install eclipse
<Nu^253r> apt-get update ro bezan
<Nu^253r> badesh upgrade
<Nu^253r> bad apt-cache search codeblocks
<Nu^253r> ba syanptic ham mitpni dpnbalesh begardi
<neda> آپدیت میزنم به ۹۹٪ میرسه جلو نمیره دیگه
<neda> حالا باز امتحان میکن
<neda> م
<hidensoft> neda, inam bebin http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_Code::Blocks_nightly_build_on_Ubuntu
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, hey
<Nu^253r> chetori hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, toopz
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> hidensoft age namero peyda kardam bazam migam F1 hidensoft :D
<hidensoft> neda, ye seri narm afzar niaz dari ke bayad oona bashn, to oon link qashang tozih dade
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, :D :D ctrl+F5 bezan
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> na ghable make mizanam f1 hidensoft
<neda> hidensoft, ok, thanks
<Nu^253r> ctrl+f5 ke kheili agahabam mindaze ke
<Nu^253r> hidensoft inke gofti to mayehaye make clean hasatsh
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, pas bezan ./configure --active hidensoft
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> hidensoft dirooz ke ino zadam ke
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, chi shod :D
<Nu^253r> ctrl+z zadam vasatesh
<Nu^253r> donbale esm begardam
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> fg 1 kon biad bala
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> aval bayad ps konam
<Nu^253r> akhe chanta hast
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> che khabar ?
<Nu^253r> salamati hidensoft
<Nu^253r> oftadam be jone otagham
<Nu^253r> mage dorst mishe
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, nakon in karo ba otaqet
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> ketabamo chidaram roham
<Nu^253r> 2sbarabe man shodan
<hidensoft> good
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, kesh bede in moharo bebandam
<Nu^253r> kesh nadaram hidensoft
<Nu^253r> sim daram mikhay?
<hidensoft> na kabl hast
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, ahang chi goosh midi ?
<Nu^253r> now_playing[Red Hot Chili Peppers [ Blood Sugar Sex Magik ] - 7. Mellowship Slinky In B Major] length[0:42/4:02]
<hidensoft> nemishnasam
<hidensoft> sabk ?
<Nu^253r> alan in grung va funk hastesh
<Nu^253r> mamolan punk
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, merlin manson ham goosh midi ?
<Nu^253r> na ziad
<Nu^253r> alan kheili vaghte gosh nadadam
<hidensoft> khodast merlin
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> green day chi ?
<Nu^253r> na ziyad
<Nu^253r> khosham nemiyad azashon
<hidensoft> chi goosh midi pas ?
<Nu^253r> now_playing[Thrice [ If We Could Only See Us Now EP ] - 8. That Hideous Strength] length[0:09/2:30]
<hidensoft> kolan migam
<hidensoft> sare now playing mide
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> goftam ke
<Nu^253r> punk
<hidensoft> :D :D :D
<hidensoft> khafam kardi
<hidensoft> ahangaye kia ro bishtar goosh midi
<Nu^253r> BR, NOFZ rise against
<Nu^253r> nofx**
<hidensoft> ok ok
<Nu^253r> to chi gosh midi hidensoft ?
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, rock , metal
<Nu^253r> hidensoft man miram KLUG
<Nu^253r> badan mibinamet
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, khosh bashi
<jeus> user_: salam
<user_> hi!!! j
<user_> hi!!! jeus
<jeus> User_
<hidensoft> neda, moshkelet hal shod ?
<neda> من دارم با اپن سوزه کار میکنم. صفحه دستکتاپ ۹۰ درجه چرخوندم
<neda> حالا چطور باید درستش کنم؟
<neda> hidensoft,
<hidensoft> oh
<hidensoft> ctrl+shif+up
<hidensoft> gnome e ?
<neda> hidensoft, الان امتحان میکنم
<neda> hidensoft, شما چه طوری بدون اینکه کانال جداگونه باز کنید به صورت خصوصی پیغام میذارید؟
 * hidensoft intori ?
<hidensoft> aha
<hidensoft> khososi , nemidoonam vala
<neda> اینکه فقط پیغامایی که برای من میذارید قرمز میشه و کسی نمی بینه
<hidensoft> neda, default ke hame mibinan
<hidensoft> ta hala check nakardam chetori mishe kasi nabine
<neda> ctrl+shif+up
<neda> منظورتون از up فلش رو به بالاست دیگه؟
<neda> درست نشد؟
<hidensoft> are
<neda> .
<hidensoft> agar nashod
<hidensoft> ctrl+alt+up
<hidensoft> compiz dari, neda ?
<hidensoft> private message : /msg (whoever) (message)
<hidensoft> neda, desktop chie ? kde ? gnome ?
<Nu^253r> hidensoft salam
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, khosh gozasht ?
<Nu^253r> jut khali hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, kar dashtam emrooz , hafte dige miam
<Nu^253r> be omide didar hidensoft :)
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, shayadam didamet
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> 1bar oomadam
<hidensoft> man beram hamam
<hidensoft> mibinamet
<Nu^253r> hafte bad biya
<Nu^253r> onvaght dige lazem nist bezanam f1
<Nu^253r> hamonja azat miporsam :D
<iMan> salam
<iMan> kasi inja farsi hast
<iMan> in click shortcut language in lamasab chie ?
<aez_> hello
<Nu^253r> hidensoft salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-24
<a-shamchizade> alooooooooo
<a-shamchizade> kasiiii bidare to in site?????
<faustisch> سلام، یه دستگاه با سی‌پی‌یوی کواد دارم، آیا کارایی سیستم با نصب اوبونتوی ۶۴ بیتی بهتر میشه؟
<faustisch> الان ۲۳ بیت روش نصبه
<faustisch> ۳۲ بیتیه الان
<faustisch> آیا پشتیبانی سخت‌افزاریِ اوبونتوی ۶۴ بیتی با ۳۲ بیتی فرق می‌کنه؟
<faustisch> من ۷-۸ ساله (حدوداً) اوبونتوی ۳۲ بیتی کار کردم و از پشتیبانی سخت‌افزاریش راضی بودم
<faustisch> حتی آی‌پاد و آی‌پَد رو از ویندوز خیلی بهتر و تمیزتر پشتیبانی می‌کنه
<faustisch> man hatta iPod Touch ro ba Banshee sync mikonam
<farhad2161> salam
<farhad2161> man vaghti ip ezafe mikonam be iptables ta drop beshe bad az chand daghighe iptable khali mishe
<silver_star_iri> salam
<silver_star_iri> 123
<silver_star_iri> 321
<silver_star_iri> kesi hast ?
<farhad2161|2> man vaghti ip ezafe mikonam be iptables ta drop beshe bad az chand daghighe iptable khali mishe
<silver_star_iri> man vaghti ip ezafe mikonam be iptables ta drop beshe bad az chand daghighe iptable khali mishe
<farhad2161> hi
<farhad2161|2> my iptables got clear after a few minutes,why?!!!
<hidensoft> sobh bekheyr
<majid> سلام این خطارا در مخزن چطوری رفع کنم؟
<majid> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-i386_2.13-0ubuntu13_amd64.deb   403  Forbidden   W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu13_amd64.deb   403  Forbidden
<hidensoft> majid, forbidden dari , proxy , ya vpn bayad halesh kone
<majid> مرسی
<hidensoft> kh
<Nu^253r> kh/!
<Nu^253r> kh chiye dige
<Nu^253r> Ø®
<Nu^253r> WTF dare in kh hidensoft :D
<hidensoft> khahesh mikonam e dige
<farhad2161|2> salam
<farhad2161|2> kasi online hast alan?
<farhad2161|2> soal daram
<Nu^253r> farhad2161|2 soaleto bepors kasi bod, va ya balad bood javab mide behet
<hidensoft> ^
<hidensoft> ya abar farz , in hame farhad
<hidensoft> :D
<Nu^253r> farhad23 chandta conection mizani?!
<farhad23> Nu^253r: ghati dare hamash DC mishe
<Nu^253r> yani wimax irancell enghadar ghati dare ke hamashon ping timeout zadan
<farhad23> Nu^253r: are
<farhad23> Nu^253r: be linux che ghadr vared hasti?
<Nu^253r> hidensoft yadam bendaz yadet bendazam ke wimax irancell nagirim
<Nu^253r> farhad23 solaet besiyar gonge
<farhad23> Nu^253r: ba iptable ashna hasti?
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, Down with irancel :D
<Nu^253r> farhad23 iptable mikhay vase chi?!
<Nu^253r> hidensoft to dobare siyasi kardi ghaziyero?!
 * Nu^253r az to kifesh kart faal ro neshone hidensoft mide
<farhad23> Nu^253r: toye iptable 3 ta ip ro drop kardam
<farhad23> vali hamash reset mishe
<farhad23> va ip ha pak mishan
 * hidensoft ye chizi goft +18 bood nemishe baqie bebinan : ** **** ***
<Nu^253r> farhad23 az vahid bepors
<Nu^253r> behesh pm NADE,
<Nu^253r> haminja bepors azash
<hidensoft> nkh, khejalat bekesh bersam
<Nu^253r> hidensoft govahi namamo neshonet dadam
<nkh> hidensoft: :))
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, gozahiname faAL ?
<vahid> farhad23: iptables-save ro ham bezan
<Nu^253r> yadam rafte ke ozce basizh nisam aslan :D
<hidensoft> nkh, ba 4ta account bazi mikoni
<farhad23> vahid: zadam
<farhad23> bazam nemishe
<farhad23> farhad23: bazam nemishe
<nkh> hidensoft: godfather!
<hidensoft> nkh, god father 1doone bood mozlef
<hidensoft> :))
<vahid> farhad23: ba che table e toye iptables kar mikoni?
<Nu^253r> na hidensoft govahi name rarandegi vase gham gham
<nkh> hidensoft: مرد هزار چهره؟
<vahid> farhad23: nat, filter, raw?
<hidensoft> nkh, dastam berese chiz mikonam to chehrat ke dige hezar ta nashe
<hidensoft> :)))))
<nkh> hidensoft: bit*ch please!
<hidensoft> nkh, please meeliz girmaz
<vahid> farhad23: iptables -t *** -L ro bad az config bezan bebin khorojish chiye
<farhad23> vahid: iptables -A INPUT -s IP-ADDRESS -j DROP
<vahid> farhad23: khob dari ba table filter kar mikoni
<farhad23> vahid: vaghti dastoore iptables -A INPUT -s IP-ADDRESS -j DROP ro mizanam ta 2~3 min hame chi radife va vaght iptables -L mizanam ip haro neshoon mide
<vahid> farhad23: khob?
<farhad23> vahid: vali 2~3 min ke migzare mibinam ke hame pak shodan!
<Nu^253r> farhad23 joharesh hatman az on johar namariyast
<Nu^253r> bezar zire nore mavara banafsh shayad peyda she
<farhad23> Nu^253r:  spam nakon PLZ
<Nu^253r> farhad23 spam nabood
<Nu^253r> i was trolling ;)
<Nu^253r> hidensoft bad az n chiye
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: ki?
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: bugu ta man halesha bigiram
<Nu^253r> alan ke TimmyT
<Nu^253r> harvaght omad behet khabar midam
<osnews> Nu^253r, harki_nick_change_kone
<Nu^253r> to log daram
<Nu^253r> mikhay bekehsam biron
<Nu^253r> TRHNCK bayad mizashit bersam_pofioz
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: bersam pofioz kie dg Nu^253r?
<Nu^253r> hidensoft TimmyT
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: ba bersam moshkel dare ya esmesh khodesh bersam e?
<Nu^253r> TimmyT in nezah khonevadegi daran baham
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: familaye bersam e?
<Nu^253r> engar yekishon rafte to mahale on yeki, yeki az gorbehe mahalo be salabe keshide
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: akhey bemiram vasye hidensoft
<Nu^253r> bad ona ham vase talafi raftan gonjeshkaye mahalshone sar boridan
<TimmyT> Nu^253r: bersam ina ke khonashon unvare khiaboon e mae
<TimmyT> ma in vare khiaboonim
<TimmyT> una unvare khiaboon
<Nu^253r> TimmyT invaro onvaresh nakon, siyazi mishe
<silver_star_iri> hi
<Nu^253r> hi silver_star_iri
<TimmyT> silver_star_iri: hey wats up?
<TimmyT> silver_star_iri: wat u want?
<silver_star_iri> TimmyT:  i wanna linux manager
<silver_star_iri> i have problem with iptables
<TimmyT> silver_star_iri: wat is linux manager? wud u explain more for us?
<silver_star_iri> i put 3 ips in iptales for drop
<Nu^253r> silver_star_iri i suggest u get it fixed, thats the best solution to any problem, fixing it
<silver_star_iri> after 1-2 mins it will disapear
<TimmyT> silver_star_iri: since 2day i've never heard about any linux manager
<bersam> daff: oofffff
<TimmyT> silver_star_iri: jus remove n e tables u have created in iptables
<TimmyT> err, n e rules u've created in iptables silver_star_iri
<Nu^253r> +CPf konin mode ro toro khoda
<Nu^253r> sar gije gerftam :s
<daff> bersam, chesh cheroon
<Nu^253r> shahla joon
<Nu^253r> daff yani dafoo tombak?!
<shahla> joonam gole? mikhay bokhori Nu^253r?
<Nu^253r> age to bekhari shahla
<shahla> Nu^253r: age mikhay bokhori bego, man jat vaymisam ta shameto bokhori biay
<daff> Nu^253r, kal kale :)))
<farhad23> baba yeki in spammer haro kick kone
<Nu^253r> oy ChanServ khare mode ro avaz koni ina nick avaz nakonan
<Nu^253r> farhad23 ina spam nist, in yejor flood mahsob mishe
<Changiz>  /kick daff
<daff> aybaba , 4ta nick avaz kardima
<Changiz> Nu^253r: hal kardi? :D
<Nu^253r> hi^5 Changiz
<Changiz> huy Nu^253r bache morshed
<Changiz> Nu^253r: kiro mikhay kick koni, bugu ta khodam ba mosht kick kkonam
<Changiz>  /kick nkh
<Nu^253r> Changiz na bikhiyal kota biya
<Nu^253r> delam vase shahla tang shod
<Changiz> Nu^253r: shahla rafte ta yeja bede vo biad
<Changiz> Nu^253r: niga bersam ro kick kardim aminpy raftesh biroon
<hydrogenws> Changiz: shahla chi migi?
<Nu^253r> Changiz chera eshtebah kick mikoni kho
<Nu^253r> gonah daran
<Nu^253r> gonah kard dar balkh ahangari
<Changiz> alan hydrogenws bayad kick mishod, vardasht zerti nick ro avaz kard ,zarbe khord be yeki dg
<Nu^253r> to #ubuntu-ir biroon kardan aminpy ro?!
<Nu^253r> inke nemishe ke Changiz
<hydrogenws> چی میگین بابا، رفتم بیرون خودم :|
<Nu^253r> aha rast migi Changiz
<Nu^253r> bounce kard
<Changiz> Nu^253r: didi? niaz be chanserv ina ham nist
<Nu^253r> Changiz ba takhir bood :D
<Changiz> Nu^253r: rahat beheshon migi kick, khodeshon miram
<Changiz> dozesh kam bood
<Nu^253r> Changiz kicket vagir dar bood
<Nu^253r> hamero kick kardi engar
<Changiz> donya channel e support daran, ma ham inja channel darim
<Changiz> in bache porro sa@ate 7 shab umade mige 1 sa@at accountet ro mikham
<Nu^253r> donya?!
<Changiz> ta 8 Nu^253r
<Nu^253r> man donyar nemishansam
<Nu^253r> ye jalase moarfe bezar
<Nu^253r> kodom account?
<Changiz> bad 8 behesh s dadam midam migam tamom mige na, havasam nabood ta 9 vaght bede
<Nu^253r> kodom bachje porro
<Nu^253r> kodom saat?
<Changiz> alan bebin sa@at chande
<Changiz> account e adsl ke dadam be doostam
<Changiz> nagoftam barat mage? Nu^253r
<Changiz> :-(
<Nu^253r> in ehtemalan 9 ghedim manzoresh boode
<Nu^253r> na Changiz nagofti
<Nu^253r> vali alan boogoo
<Changiz> martike alan be sa@ar e ghadim ke 11 mishe
<Nu^253r> boogo minim man gosh midam
<Nu^253r> Changiz mikhay ba bache ha jam shim, DDoS konimesh?
<Changiz> doste man account e adsl esh tamom shod, goft accountet ro bede tam an beram karam ro bokonam, har domon az saba net migiram, man ghat kardam ke un bere on beshe, hala man fek kardam ke karesh tamom shode, umadam online shodam mibinam un hanooz online e, migam to ba chi on hasti? mige ba hamoon account e man ,
<Nu^253r> rast migi ya Changiz, pas saatesh kheili jadide :D
<Changiz> DDos chie ? daghonia? baba account e adsl e mane dare masraf mikone, ddos koni ke man bichare misham
<Changiz> beza binam chi kar mishe kard
<Nu^253r> na dige Changiz chera to
<Nu^253r> computeresh daghon mishe be to che rabti dare :D
<hamedona_gaydam> Nu^253r: doste man account e adsl esh tamom shod, goft accountet ro bede tam an beram karam ro bokonam, har domon az saba net migiram, man ghat kardam ke un bere on beshe, hala man fek kardam ke karesh tamom shode, umadam online shodam mibinam un hanooz online e, migam to ba chi on hasti? mige ba hamoon account e man ,
<Nu^253r> Changiz mitoni passwordesho avaz koni
<Nu^253r> hamero gay kardi hamedona_gaydam ?!
<Nu^253r> in che vazeshe
<hamedona_gaydam> همدان را گایدم. یعنی من راهنمای شهر همدان هستم
<hamedona_gaydam> guide
<hamedona_gaydam> guider
<hamedona_gaydam> یعنی راهنام
<hamedona_gaydam> راهنما*
<Nu^253r> ahan besiyar عالی tour guide hamedan
<Nu^253r>  besiyar عالی
<hamedona_gaydam> bale Nu^253r
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: ajab khari, nick gozashtam baghiesha nadad bem
<Nu^253r> khob mahdodiat size dare
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: midooni hamechish khoob bood ha, faghat zeboon e adam nimifamid
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: yani 1 kilo kashk migereftam bishtar be dard mikhord
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: to jabber nadari?
<Nu^253r> sabide ya nasabide to_kafe_in_dokht ?
<Nu^253r> na man na tanha jabber nadaram
<Nu^253r> man bache aslan nadaram ke bekhab behesh begam jaber
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: bi shokhi
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: jabber nadari?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: yeki besaz
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: kheyli bahale
<Nu^253r> chi hast?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: midooni ke chejoorie ghaziash?\
<Nu^253r> neydonam chiye
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: jabber 1 porotokol e chat e
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: bad emkanesh ine ke free e, shoma mitoni ro server e khodet ham nasb koni
<Nu^253r> wb hidensoft
<Nu^253r> hidensoft unaffiliated chi shod akhavi?!
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: unvaght harki ro server e man masalan account dashte bashe mitoone ba kasaie ke masalan ro server e to account daram bechatan
<Nu^253r> free, yani azad
<Nu^253r> ya gratis?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: unasha vel kon
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: bebin az server jabber be har server e jabber e dgiee mishe pm dada
<Nu^253r> khastam shafaf sazi konam goafti free :D
<to_kafe_in_dokht> dad*
<Nu^253r> address bede to_kafe_in_dokht
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, bikhialesh shodam
<Nu^253r> chera hidensoft
<Nu^253r> in kodaket afsordegi mozmen migire ha
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: bebin server haye ziadi hast, jabber.org maroofe, ama jabber.hot-chilli.net az hame emkanatesh bishtare
 * Nu^253r mizane be sinash, mige vase kodake dorone hidensoft bemiram ke inghadar to azabe
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: masalan emkanate in ine ke to mitooni account e tweeter/facebook/identica ro tosh ezafe koni
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: bad az tarighe un post bezani
<Nu^253r> ok alan miyadm, vayasa
<Nu^253r> baghoiyso behem bad bego
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: monteha hatman bayad 1 client e makhosos dashte bashi
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: pidgin nemishe
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: ya psi
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: ya kopete
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, har moqe symfony unaffiliated dad migiram
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: 1 chi dg ham hast ke nemidonam
<tHr_> salam dustan
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: salam
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: chi mikhay?
<tHr_> hichi 1 soal dashtam!
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: khob zood bopors ta yaded narafte
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: ok
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: man nemitoonam noor lcdemo to kde kam konam va cheshamo aziat mikone chikar konam?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: az che linux iee estefade mikoni?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> ubuntu?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: na arch
<to_kafe_in_dokht> which version?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> bebakhshid
<to_kafe_in_dokht> che version iee?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> va laptopet chie?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: dokmehaye kahesh noor kar nemikonan khode barname kahesh noor  ham ba inke navare laghzandasho kamo ziad mikonam vaali ta'siri nadare!
<to_kafe_in_dokht> moshkel az kernel e
<to_kafe_in_dokht> az che archi ee estefade mikoni?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> va laptopet chie?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: hp dv6 6080
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: motmaenni moshkel az kernel has?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> are
<to_kafe_in_dokht> bebin alan man roye debian hastam
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: chon gablan kar mikard vali vagti cart graphicamo be male cpu taghir dadam in moshkel be vojood omad
<to_kafe_in_dokht> kernel iee ke alan daram javab nemide
<to_kafe_in_dokht> yani hamin moshkel ke shoma dari ro dare
<to_kafe_in_dokht> ama age update konam doros mishe
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: male man kernelesh 2.6.39 has
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht:
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: kodom kernel in moshkelo nadare?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> nidonam, ehtemalesh hast ke moshkel az distro ham bashe, shoma 2 ta kar bokon,
<to_kafe_in_dokht> 1. boro to channel e arch va bepors
<to_kafe_in_dokht> 2. google kon
<to_kafe_in_dokht> model e laptop
<to_kafe_in_dokht> + brightness
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: ok channele archo az koja gir biaram to sitesh chan bar porsidam javab nadadan!
<to_kafe_in_dokht> #arch
<to_kafe_in_dokht> no
<to_kafe_in_dokht> wait
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: ok
<to_kafe_in_dokht> #archlinux
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: rastesh man alan az to site vasl shodam be channel alan man chetor mitoonam be channel arch vared sham?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> pidgin midooni chie?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: are baba
<to_kafe_in_dokht> ba pidin vasl sho be irc
<Nu^253r> tHr_ bezan /join #channelname
<Nu^253r> hala har channeli bashe ;)
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: in baba asan ba client naymade. az in irc haye toye site dare estefade mikone
<tHr_> Nu^253r: to hamooon pidgin?
<Nu^253r> az to site ham mishe
<tHr_> Nu^253r: 1 barname ham has be nam irc ba oonam mishe dige na?
<Nu^253r> age dobar ro on chizi ke to_kafe_in_dokht nevehte click koni join mishe
<Nu^253r> to_kafe_in_dokht az to site ham mishe akhavi
<Nu^253r> tahala barnamie be name irc nashnidma
<Nu^253r> manzoret irssi hast?
<Nu^253r> ya mirc?
<Nu^253r> xchat va kvir ham hasat
<tHr_> Nu^253r: manzooram hamoon xchat bood!
<Nu^253r> tHr_ ba windoes omadi
<Nu^253r> pas mirc ro boro begir dl kon
<tHr_> Nu^253r: kodoom behtare vase inkara?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> baba aziatesh nakon Nu^253r
<to_kafe_in_dokht> boro to channel e #archlinux
<Nu^253r> mirc vase windows emkanatesh bishtare
<tHr_> Nu^253r: are alan ba windowsam vali daram miram soraghe arch
<to_kafe_in_dokht> moshkelesh ro bego javab begir tahvil bede behesh
<Nu^253r> age rosh script nasb koni dige hale
<Nu^253r> the-light
<Nu^253r> ro in dobar bezn #archlinux
<Nu^253r> miri to roomesh az to site
<Nu^253r> brb ghazam sokht :D
<tHr_> Nu^253r: ok mamnun
<tHr_> Cannot send to channel: #archlinux
<tHr_> Nu^253r: in che moshkelie?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: modele laptopet chi bood?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: hp dv6 6080
<to_kafe_in_dokht> jadid umade biroon?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: jadide jadid ke na vali khob man 3 mahe kharidamesh
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: chera nemitoonam to channel arch benevisam?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> nemidonam
<tHr_> <tHr_> why? [04:43] == Cannot send to channel: #archlinux
<to_kafe_in_dokht> ehtemalan as root detect karde shomaro
<Nu^253r> chon tosh nisit hatman tHr_
<tHr_> beram soraghe arch bebinam chikar mitoonam bokonam!
<Nu^253r> aha
<Nu^253r> midonam chera
<Nu^253r> chon nicket reg nist tHr_
<Nu^253r> bayad hatman register koni ta betoni harf bezani
<tHr_> Nu^253r: chikar konam?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: baba in hame distro e khoob, hamin alan gir dadi be arch?
<tHr_> Nu^253r: az koja?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> kde 4.7 mikhay tHr_?
<tHr_> Nu^253r: na man az ubuntu estefade mikardam vali alan hamino ro lapim daram!
<Nu^253r> to freenode register nist nicket tHr_
<Nu^253r> vase hamin haghe harf zadan nadari
<tHr_> Nu^253r: masrafe energy linuxam inruza rafte bala!!!
<tHr_> Nu^253r: az koja reg konam?
<Nu^253r> haminja tHr_
<Nu^253r> har nicko ro ke mikhay entekhab kon
<Nu^253r> /MSG nickserv help register
<Nu^253r> inam bezan bekhonesh
<Nu^253r> ;)
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: lmde ro ham nasb kardam bala naioomad chon kernelesh sazgar nabood ba lapim!
<tHr_> shoma kodoom distro ro pishnahad midin?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> linux khob baladi>?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: are yekam baladam
<to_kafe_in_dokht> kubuntu kar kardi?
<tHr_> kollan linuxi hastam vali be khatere masrafe energy ziadesh alan belejbar az win7 estefade mikonam
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: are gablan ke kheili bad bud
<to_kafe_in_dokht> masrafe batriee?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: are
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: kheiliam to sitehaie english porsidam vali fe'lan bagesh bartaraf nashode!!!
<tHr_> kasi ta hala be soraghe code haie haste linux rafte?
<tHr_> chetor mishe rajebe code haie ke baese masrafe energy ziad mishan to haste codehashono bartaraf kard?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> tHr_: to az cpufreq-utils estefade mikoni?
<to_kafe_in_dokht> hich kodi ba@ese masrafe bala nemishe
<to_kafe_in_dokht> to bayad cpu scaling ro fa@al koni
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: are to arch estefade mikonam!
<to_kafe_in_dokht> fa@al kardish?
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: are ba rahnemaiehaie khode arch in karo kardam
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: vali in 1 bug to kernel has
<to_kafe_in_dokht> khob man nemidoonam dg
<the-light> janam Nu^253r
<to_kafe_in_dokht> age bug hast boro report kon
<to_kafe_in_dokht> Nu^253r: the-light mikhad barat joon bede
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: kheili vagt gabl az man report shode
<the-light> tHr_: bayad nickname etun register shode bashe
<Nu^253r> man dobare in t tab ro eshteba zaadam :/
<tHr_> to_kafe_in_dokht: az kernel 2.6.38 in moshkel has!!
<Nu^253r> sharmande the-light ba shoma nabodam, nemidonam ba tHr_ bodam ya to_kafe_in_dokht
<Nu^253r> :D
<Nu^253r> eshtebahi zdam
<the-light> aha, tori nist
<tHr_> the-light: daram az in safhe rajebesh mikhoonam bebinid kamel tozih dade?
<tHr_> the-light:http://www.goodchatting.com/howtoregnick.html
<the-light> tHr_: dakhel wiki e ubuntu.ir hast beghadri ke mikhayn baraye register kardan
<the-light> tHr_: link esh dakhel topic e inja hast
<tHr_> the-light:ok
<tHr_> rasti man rajebe bug linux to in site khondam alan linke dagigesho nadaram
<tHr_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-25
<Omid> salaam
<mohsen> salam bacheha
<mohsen> ye soal dashtam kasi hast javabe mano bede?????
<Nu^253r> mohsen age soal dari bepors
<Nu^253r> !ask | mohsen
<lubotu3> mohsen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hidensoft> eyval bot
<hidensoft> :D
<mohsen> man taze diruz baraye avalin bar back track ro nasb kardam
<mohsen> hichi azash balad nistam
<hidensoft> mohsen, moshkel chie
<mohsen> mikhastam bedunam chejuri bayad roosh narm afzar nasb konam
<Nu^253r> chera backtrack mohesn?
<mohsen> kheyli dar moredesh chiza khundam
<mohsen> vali nafahmidam
<Nu^253r> avalin kari ke mikoni mohsen ineke backtark pack kon
<Nu^253r> bejash ubuntu nasb kon
<hidensoft> ^
<Nu^253r> ya debian
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> badesh
<hidensoft> backtrack ye noskhe takhasosie vase security
<mohsen> midunam
<Nu^253r> badesh nasb kardi biya inja bache ha behet rahnami mikonan
<mohsen> ye soal dg
<mohsen> chera man nemitunma to sait soal beporsam ?
<Nu^253r> yani chi nemitoni soal koni?
<hidensoft> mohsen, kodom site ?
<mohsen> hamin sait ubuntu.ir
<mohsen> jai nadare vase in k soalamo type konam va send konam
<mohsen> manzuramo fahmidid?
<Nu^253r> to forum ozvi?
<hidensoft> mohsen, http://forum.ubuntu.ir/
<mohsen> khob vaghti inja tunestam biyam mage ozv nistam?
<hidensoft> to forum sabte nam kon , boro to bakhsh marboote
<hidensoft> soaleto bepors
<hidensoft> ;)
<mohsen> sabte nam kardam aziz
<mohsen> vali un pain jai nadare vase type soal
<mohsen> bayad chi kar konam?
<hidensoft> aziz
<hidensoft> vaqti sabt nam kardi
<hidensoft> va login kardi
<hidensoft> yani oon bala esme karbarito benevise
<hidensoft> ke vared site shodi
<mohsen> bale aziz in kararo kardam
<mohsen> bale neveshte
<hidensoft> boro to bakhsh haye marboote
<hidensoft> koli bakhsh hast
<hidensoft> har kodom ke marboot be soalet mishe
<mohsen> alan to ghesmate "masaeli k momkene vase ye taze kar ..." hastam
<Nu^253r> mohsen unja be backtrack shayad javab nadan, boro ubuntu nasb kon
<mohsen> aslan nemitunam soal beporsam
<mohsen> alan moshkelam ine
<mohsen> mage nabayad mesle baghiyeye saitha un pain soaleto type koni?
<mohsen> chera inja vase man nadare?
<Nu^253r> mohsen on ye forum hast
<Nu^253r> na chat
<mohsen> midunam
<mohsen> alan man mikham soal beporsam bayad chi kar konam?
<hidensoft> mohsen, soaleto haminja bepors
<mohsen> man mikham narm afzar nasb konam bayad chikar konam?
<mohsen> ye tozihe ravn behem bedid
<hidensoft> mohsen, nemikhay ubuntu nasb koni ?
<mohsen> chera nasb mikonam
<hidensoft> khob aziz e man
<hidensoft> boro oon backtrack ro pak kon
<hidensoft> ubuntu nasb kon
<hidensoft> bad bia inja
<mohsen> khob
<mohsen> badesh
<hidensoft> harki bashe behet mige
<Nu^253r> mohsen hamin ke hidensoft behet goft
<hidensoft> tanzimat backtrack ba ubuntu farq dare
<mohsen> yani alan nemishe begid?
<hidensoft> man shayad ye chiz behet begam
<hidensoft> to bezani oonja kar nakone
<Nu^253r> mohsen #backtrack
<hidensoft> mohsen, bavar kon backtrack baraye shoro kar ba linux barat sakhte
<mohsen> hala nemishe alan targheye nasbe barname vaseye ubuntu ro behem begid?
<hidensoft> apt-get install softwarename
<hidensoft> in tariqashe
<mohsen> esme narm afzararo bayad az koja gir biyaram?
<hidensoft> mohsen, mikhay narm afzar nasb koni esmesham nemidooni ?
<mohsen> akhe injuri k man to saita khundam esmeshun ye zare fargh dare ba uni k to win hast
<mohsen> manzuram ine
<hidensoft> shoma aval bas bedooni chi mikhay nasb koni
<mohsen> masalan acrobat reader ya office ya ye player
<mohsen> az in jur chiza k hame aval ru win nasb mikonn dg
<hidensoft> shoma ubuntu nasb koni
<hidensoft> khodesh by default inaro dare
<hidensoft> office kheyli sangine
<mohsen> ok dear
<hidensoft> pdf reader ham hast ro ubuntu
<mohsen> khob i ba vm ware back ro nasb kardam alan mikham pakesh konam bayad chi kar konam?
<hidensoft> yani windows ro dari ?
<Nu^253r> mohsen move kon to /dev/null
<hidensoft> vmware window kar nakardam, yejaye bas delete dashte bashe dige
<mohsen> alan to win hastam. i dishab back ro nasb kardam.ba in etelaate naghesam nemishod k win nadashte basham
<Nu^253r> mohsen dual boot ham mishe kard
<hidensoft> eshkal nadare , hala deletesh kon yejoori , ye ubuntu nasb kon
<mohsen> manzuret azdual boot chiye?
<mohsen> chjuri del konam?
<Nu^253r> #vmware
<hidensoft> mohsen, yani ubuntu ro kenar windows nasb koni
<hidensoft> boro site ubuntu.com
<hidensoft> download kon
<hidensoft> ye file .iso behet mide
<mohsen> dl kardam uno
<hidensoft> write kon ro cd
<hidensoft> backtrack ro nemigama
<hidensoft> az khode ubuntu
<hidensoft> ubuntu.com
<mohsen> i 2tasho daram
<mohsen> yani ba wm ware narizam
<mohsen> akhe mikham betunam sari b win switch konam
<hidensoft> hartor mayeli
<hidensoft> ba wm ware beriz
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> ye soal dg
<mohsen> az koja bayd bedunam k ubuntu tamame hard ware ramo shenakhte va age nashnakhte bayad chi kar konam?
<hidensoft> ta oonja ke man midoonam
<hidensoft> ubuntu axariat sakht afzar haro mishnase
<hidensoft> bekhater kernelesh
<hidensoft> agaram nashnase
<hidensoft> 1000 ta error mide behet
<hidensoft> ye chand ta dastoor ham hast
<hidensoft> ke bad az inke bezani
<hidensoft> mifahmi chia nasbe chia nasb nist
<mohsen> khob vase nasbesh bayad chi kar konam?
<hidensoft> .iso ro dari ?
<mohsen> bale daram .iso
<hidensoft> write kon ro cd
<hesam> salam
<hesam> man ye moshkeli to ubuntu11.04 daram, kasi mitune javab bede?
<hesam> kasi unjaa nist??!
<Omid> salam bache ha
<Omid> man ye library nasb kardam
<Omid> bara g++
<Omid> hala barname minevisam
<Omid> faghat library ro include mikonam
<Omid> bedune inke az mohtavaye library estefade konam
<Omid> ama error mide
<Omid> kasi mitune komak kone?
<Omid> kasi gcc ya g++ kar hast inja?
<hidensoft> !ask | Omid
<lubotu3> Omid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SterniX> hidensoft inam hast
<SterniX> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<SterniX> !ping hidensoft
<SterniX> !ping | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: please see above
<SterniX> haha
<hidensoft> yah yah yah
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> SterniX, in bot e male ubuntue  ?
<SterniX> are hidensoft
<SterniX> 2tan
<SterniX> locobot_5 va lubotu3
<hidensoft> chera 2ta
<Omid> undefined reference to `goblinNObjects'
<Omid> hidensoft, man soalamo porsidama
<SterniX> mikhay ye morgh daram bazi koni hidensoft ?
<Omid> albate to ye khat nabud
<hidensoft> Omid jan akharesho deqat kon
<hidensoft> Omid, (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily )
<Omid> hidensoft, mamnun ke yadavari kardi
<hidensoft> SterniX, morqam koja bood
<Omid> bezar ye bare dige miporsam :D
<SterniX> hidensoft doroste nicket hidden hast
<hidensoft> Omid, man g++ kar nakardam , vagar na rahnamae mikardam
<SterniX> vali chiziro az man nemitoni ghayem koni
<hidensoft> SterniX, its HideN
<hidensoft> not hidden
<hidensoft> Hide+N
<SterniX> khob hidensoft chi kar konam ke emlat khob nist :D
<Omid> man ye library baraye gcc/g++ nasb kardam, vaghti include mikonam, bedune inke az classhaye in library estefade konam errore:  undefined reference to `goblinNObjects' midekasi mitune komak kone?
<hidensoft> SterniX, N aval harf familime :p :D
<SterniX> hidensoft famil bazi mikhay bokoni
<SterniX> age injoriye ke X akhare hafe Unix/Linux hast
<SterniX> S ham to vasate *BSD ha gharar dare
<hidensoft> SterniX, ya bia technotux ya inja khafe shodam inqadr channel avaz kardam :)))))
<SterniX> hidensoft to harja pm bede man ro safe migiram :D
<SterniX> to to chandta cahnnel ozvi hidensoft ?
<hidensoft> SterniX, in 2ta va symfont
<hidensoft> symfony*
<hidensoft> g++ chie dige ?
<hidensoft> Omid, ino bebin http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/unices/2736/
<SterniX> hidensoft g++ copiler c++ to gcc
<hidensoft> SterniX, khodet bekhoon bebin mifahmi chi neveshti
<hidensoft> :))
<SterniX> compiler manzoram bood
<hidensoft> fahmidiam
<SterniX> hidensoft 4ta network 49ta channel :D
<hidensoft> SterniX, aqa in distro to jaryanesh chie
<hidensoft> pasokh go bash
<SterniX> hidensoft mikhay intel bedozi bere pishe M$
<SterniX> blind read kardi SterniX  :D
<hidensoft> ba kalamat bazi nakon
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> bodo man khabam miad
<hidensoft> wtf http://www.linux.org/
<hidensoft> Omid, didi ?
<SterniX> hidensoft chikaresh kardi linux.org ro?!
<hidensoft> SterniX, in chi mige http://www.kernel.com/
<Omid> hidensoft, ino didam
<hidensoft> site rasmi kernel linux chie
<Omid> hidensoft, ini ke dadio khune budam khob? in umade kelasaye un library ro farakhani karde ama man bedune inke kelasi farakhani konam error migiram
<SterniX> kernel.conm arm apple dare cgera?
<Omid> man faghat include mikonam, error mide
<hidensoft> in chi mige
<hidensoft> http://kernel.org/
<Omid> moshkel az linkast?
<SterniX> hidensoft kernel.org ham ghat dare engar
<hidensoft> Omid, na in linka ye chiz digast
<Omid> hidensoft, linke chie?!
<SterniX> Down for maintenance
<hidensoft> Omid, kernel linux
<hidensoft> SterniX, che khabare ?
<hidensoft> SterniX, enqelab kardan ? shah bargashte ?
<SterniX> nemidonam kheili vaghte rafte paeen vase maintenance
<hidensoft> oon yekia cheshoone
<hidensoft> oono chera apple sahab shode
<SterniX> nehidonam
<hidensoft> pa chi midooni to
<hidensoft> :)))
<hidensoft> hamash taqsir toe
<hidensoft> ba oon distrot
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> !farar
<hidensoft> <lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'farar' :)))))))))))
<SterniX> !kick | hidensoft
<SterniX> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * hidensoft hidensoft can't be kicked :)))
<SterniX> !annoy
<SterniX> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SterniX> !commands
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hidensoft> !ask | SterniX
<lubotu3> SterniX: please see above
<hidensoft> :)))))
<hidensoft> lubotu3, jedi nagir :)))
<hidensoft> * #ubuntu-ir :You're not a channel operator
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> SterniX, koja raftia
<SterniX> are hidensoft naharatam kardi
<SterniX> vase hamin to distrom mikham bezaram
<SterniX> mv hidensoft /dev/null
<SterniX> aslan /dev/null ro mizadam hidensoft :D
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> permission dined
<SterniX> are hidensoft nahalatam kardi
<SterniX> !ignore | hidensoft :D
<lubotu3> hidensoft :D: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<hidensoft> kill /dev/SterniX
<hidensoft> :))
<SterniX> akhe /dev/mag process has ke bekhoshan hidensoft ?!
<hidensoft> !kill | SterniX
<lubotu3> SterniX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SterniX> !rm hidensoft
<SterniX> !mv hidensoft
<hidensoft> !rm -f SterniX
<SterniX> !ln hidensoft
<hidensoft> <lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'rm -f SterniX'
<hidensoft> :))))
<SterniX> !remove hidensoft
<lubotu3> SterniX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hidensoft> !shoot SterniX :D
<lubotu3> hidensoft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hidensoft> sedash dar oomad
<hidensoft> :))))
<hidensoft> SterniX, man beram bekhabam
<hidensoft> in kernel linux ham down shode nemitoonam develop konam
<hidensoft> lol
<SterniX> khob bekhabi hidensoft
<hidensoft> SterniX, thanks
<SterniX> np
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> bacheha man mikham ba vm ware  ubuntu nasb konam mishe mano rahnamai konid
<mohsen> kasi hast
<mohsen> age pdf darid behem moarefi konid
<mohsen> manun misham
<SterniX> !virtualbox | mohsen
<lubotu3> mohsen: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mohsen> chera virtual box?
<Omid>  mohsen chon free hastesh
<Omid> mohsen, sabok ham hast
<mohsen> omid jan mishe ye pdf vase nasbe virtual va nasbe ubuntu ba virtual behem bedi?
<Omid> mohsen, pdf nadaram ama mitunam ye link behet bedam
<Omid> khube?
<mohsen> aliye
<mohsen> omid dar morede kodumehs ?
<Omid> kodumo mikhai?
<Omid> linke youtube bedam khube?
<mohsen> are
<mohsen> ham virtual ham nasbe ubuntu ba virtual
<mohsen> vaghean dastet dard nakone
<Omid> mohsen, in linka ro boro kamel tozih dadan:
<Omid> virtualbox:   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<mohsen> har 2ta amuzesho?
<Omid> vmwarr:   http://techvirgin.com/2008/12/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-vmware/
<Omid> vmware:
<mohsen> nasbe virtual fekr nakonam kari dashte bashe.2roste?
<Omid> http://www.unixnewbie.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-9-10-using-vmware-in-windows-vista/
<Omid> doroste
<Omid> ye search koni
<Omid> kheili rahat amuzeshasho migiri
<Omid> hata filme amuzeshish to youtube lanatolah alaih hast
<mohsen> ok omid jan dastet dard nakone
<mohsen> faghat ye soal dg
<Omid> mohsen, khahesh mishe
<Omid> janam?
<mohsen> chejuri mitunam driver k ubuntu nashnakhtaro nasb konam?
<Omid> search kon
<Omid> nemidunam
<Omid> bastegi dare
<Omid> ama ba search be natije miresi
<mohsen> yani driveresho vase linux search konam
<mohsen> manzuret ine?
<Omid> are
<Omid> masalan to how-to search kon
<Omid> ta masalan google kon
<mohsen> ok
<Omid> dustan dar panahe hagh
<mohsen> vaghean kheyli kheyli komakam karD
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> psychicist__: ping
<psychicist__> WhiteCrow1: pong
<WhiteCrow1> psychicist__: ba emacs kar kardi ?
<psychicist__> WhiteCrow1: ba emacs kar nakardam
<WhiteCrow1> psychicist__: okay
<jeus> salam bache ha
<jeus> ping
<jeus> kasi hast komaki be man bede ?
<h2010n> in ja hame robot and??
<TimmyT> kekekekekekeke
<TimmyT> blah blah blah blah
<SterniX> TimmyT spam nakon
<SterniX> na manozram flood nakon
<TimmyT> bashe
<TimmyT> beza bebinam in chi mige ta biam
<SterniX> aha rasti troll boodi
<SterniX> :D
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<SterniX> salam vahid
<SterniX> vahid adsl router mitone kare switch ro anjam bede?
<vahid> SterniX: switch toye laye 2 kar mikone router toye laye 3
<vahid> SterniX: switch hay laye 3 ham darim ke kare router ro ham mitoonan bokonan
<SterniX> vahid hala mishe bahash file sharing anjam bedam?
<vahid> SterniX: file share ba router che rabti dare?
<SterniX> rabtesh ineke mikham onyeki systombamo be inyeki shabake konam
<SterniX> routeream 4ta port lan dare
<SterniX> looser private massgesho to room paste kon
<vahid> SterniX: are moshkeli nist
<SterniX> vahid shenakhti?
<vahid> SterniX: na :)
<SterniX> ye rahnamaie
<SterniX> centos
<looser> SterniX: block shodam
<vahid> oh
<vahid> SterniX: chera?
<vahid> SterniX: chikar kardi haji?
<SterniX> chi chera vahid ?
<vahid> chi kar kardi ke block shodi?
<SterniX> <ActionParsnip> looser: ubuntu 12?
<SterniX> man kari nakardam vahid
<SterniX> man hayo zendeam :D
<looser> SterniX: hal kardi?
<vahid> SterniX: router ke geymate khon o dare switch arzoone
<SterniX> chera ban shoi to looser ?
<SterniX> na vahid router adsl daram :D
<vahid> engar avaz kardane nick shode mod
<SterniX> 4ta porte lan dare
<looser> SterniX: flooding
<vahid> ok
<looser> If you're in trouble he will save the day
<SterniX> vahid site jadidmae in kahe
<looser> He's brave and he's fearless come what may
<looser> Without him the mission would go astray
<looser>  
<vahid> engar in looser ham ashnast
<looser> He's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<looser> Without him life would be much grimmer
<looser> He's handsome, trim and no-one slimmer
<looser> He will never need a Zimmer
<looser>  
<looser> Ask Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<looser> More reliable than a garden trimmer
<looser> He's never been mistaken for Yul Brynner
<looser> He's not bald and his head doesn't glimmer
<SterniX> hame ashnaim vahid
<looser>  
<looser> Master of the wit and the repartee
<looser> His command of space directives is uncanny
<SterniX> vahid aya niyaz daram ye hub bekharam
<looser> How come he's such a genius? Don't ask me
<looser>  
<looser> Ask Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<looser> He's also a fantastic swimmer
<looser> And if you play your cards right
<looser> Then he just might come around for dinner
<vahid> bebin mitoni route tarif koni tooye router dige moshkeli nadari
<looser>  
<looser> He's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<looser> No rhymes left now apart from quimmer
<looser> I hope they fade us out before we get to shlimmer
<looser> Fade out you stupid brimmer
<vahid> looser: mishe base?
<SterniX> vahid namana?
<looser> vahid: man tamomesh nakardam ha
<looser> vahid: khodesh resid akharesh
<looser> vahid: vagarna nemishe negaresh dasht
<vahid> SterniX: masalan toye router injoori config mikoni kee range 192.168.1.0/24 betoone range 192.168.2.0/24 ro bebine , in mishe route
<SterniX> aha
<SterniX> ok
<vahid> looser: in che nick e mizari gati kardi inrooza
<SterniX> vay cheghad to ubuntu zer mizadan
<looser> vahid: pas ubuntu-ir naymadi
<SterniX> :&
<SterniX> debian va slackware soto kore :D
<looser> SterniX: barash tarif kon
<SterniX> looser alan fek mikoni kojaie?
<looser> SterniX: debian?
<looser> omran
<SterniX> chi omran/
<SterniX> looser
<SterniX> bego psi ro chikarsh konam?
<SterniX> vahid
<SterniX> on yeki systemam monitor nadare
<SterniX> migam mikham inkaro bokonam
<SterniX> ba adsl routeram vaslesh konam, bad behehs ssh konam mishe
<looser> SterniX: umadam
<looser> hajagha mas@alaton
<SterniX> wb looser
<looser> kasi inja mas@ale balade?
<SterniX> hala bego chi kar konam psi ro
<looser> man rafte boodam sare khela,
<looser> bad dashtam mishashidam
<SterniX> kodom server register konam
<looser> shasham ke khelas shod didam engar tahesh yokhde ghalize
<looser> yokhdesha malidam be dastam didam sefte
<looser> ama shekle mani nist
<looser> sperm nadasht tosh
<looser> bad ke umadam beshoram mese mani shod
<looser> ama halo hool nadashtam akhiran
<looser> alan bar man ghosl vajeb ast ya kheyr?
<looser> server ro bezan hot-chilli.net SterniX
<looser> khodesh to list nadare
<looser> dasti benevis SterniX
<SterniX> manualyy specify a host?
<SterniX> ono chi bezanam looser ?
<looser> pa na pa, montazer bemon ta toye noskhe haye badi 1 doone bedan barat
<looser> addres e server ro bede hot-chilli.net
<looser> 1 user va pass ham entekhab kon
<looser> beza man khodam 1 donasho ro laptopam berizam bebinam chejoorie
<looser> zood hal mishe
<looser> repo ha ro daram
<looser> wait
<SterniX> che porti looser
<looser> hamoon ke khodesh entekhab karde khoobe
<looser> dastesh nazan
<SterniX> khodesh chi enrekhab karde
<looser> baba sab kon ta yeki nasb konam bebinam
<SterniX> kho
<SterniX> chera davat miyad
<SterniX> bro ghosleto bokon
<SterniX> baret vajeb shod
<looser> man akhe kari nakardam, hata khab ham nadidam akhe. taze ba feshar ham kharej nashode,
<looser> bebin un balaye bala mizani hot-chilli.net va bad net mikoni
<looser> SterniX:
<looser> to safe badi user va pass entekhab mikoni va bad un url ro copy mikoni to browser ta behet captcha bede
<looser> va bad vared mikoni ziresh
<looser> sakhti SterniX?
<SterniX> na yehoghat kard
<looser> SterniX: bayad bejonbi
<SterniX> injori khobe
<SterniX> ya kamaram varedesh konam
<SterniX> khob hala chi looser ?
<looser> chi mige?
<SterniX> vasal shod
<looser> khob addresest chie?
<SterniX> SterniX@nemidonam chicih
<looser> sternix@hot-chilli.net
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> shayad
<SterniX> sternix@hot-chilli.net
<SterniX> passwordamam mikhay looser ?
<looser> pm ro gerefti? SterniX?
<SterniX> looser man miram nahar
<SterniX> felan
<VARAHRAM> SALAM
<hidensoft> VARAHRAM, salam
<VARAHRAM> KHOBI?
<hidensoft> VARAHRAM, khoobam
<hidensoft> shoma khoobi
<SterniX> VARAHRAM chera dad mizani
<SterniX> hidensoft chi shoid/
<hidensoft> SterniX, restart shod khodesh
<SterniX> khodet mizani nandaz taghsire barname hidensoft
<hidensoft> SterniX, bavar kon
<SterniX> !shoot hidensoft
<SterniX> !shoot | hidensoft
<SterniX> !kill | hidensoft
<hidensoft> :))
<lubotu3> hidensoft: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fzerorubigd> !punish hidensoft
<lubotu3> fzerorubigd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hidensoft> fzerorubigd, :)))))
<fzerorubigd> :D ربات خودمون با شعورتره :يي
<hidensoft> fzerorubigd, are :)))
<hidensoft> fzerorubigd, chera ye seri hamishe paye sabet mafian ?
<fzerorubigd> hidensoft : واژه سرخوش رو برای همینا اختراع کردن دیگه. مثلا خودم!
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> bacheha ye soal dashtam
<mohsen> man alan daram ubuntu ro ba virtual box nasb mikonam ye jash gir kardam
<mohsen> kasi hast komakam kone?
<hidensoft> mohsen, kojash
<mohsen> man mikham to drive e nasb konam
<mohsen> bayad chikar konam?
<hidensoft> to virtual box mage nisti ?
<mohsen> chera
<hidensoft> drive e yani chi khob
<hidensoft> windows ke nist
<mohsen> unja k mikham nasb konam k adres mikhado migam
<mohsen> hiden jan hasti?
<hidensoft> mohsen, alan to kodom marhale az nasb hasti
<mohsen> man alan 2bare az aval umadam
<mohsen> ok?
<mohsen> new zadam next kardam
<mohsen> khob
<hidensoft> khob
<mohsen> hala beram soraghe marhaleye bad?
<hidensoft> kodom marhlast alan
<mohsen> alanam 2bare next kardam
<mohsen> name mikhad
<mohsen> va bayad os type ro entekhab konam
<mohsen> hala entekhab kardam
<hidensoft> mohsen, oon bala minevise alan kodom step hasti
<hidensoft> mishe begi ?
<mohsen> vm name and os type
<the-light> auto bezar eahattari chon hdd e vbox e
<the-light> rahattari*
<mohsen> hala raftam soraghe mizane RAM
<hidensoft> ^
<hidensoft> kidding
<hidensoft> khob
<mohsen> auto nadare
<mohsen> :(
<mohsen> koja ro migi shoma?
<hidensoft> mohsen, ram ro taeen kon
<hidensoft> next kon
<mohsen> RAM cheghadr bezaram?
<mohsen> rame khodam 2g hast
<hidensoft> 512
<hidensoft> ya 750 ta
<mohsen> next kardam
<hidensoft> khob
<mohsen> raftam unja k boot hard disk tik khorde baghalesh
<mohsen> injaro chikar konam?
<hidensoft> ye screen shot az oonja ke hasti behem bede
<mohsen> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/virtualboxlucid05.png
<mohsen> daghighan hamin akse
<hidensoft> ok bezar bebinam
<hidensoft> hamino next kon
<mohsen> next zadam
<mohsen> hala gofekodumo mikhay?
<mohsen> vdi
<mohsen> vmdk
<mohsen> vhd
<mohsen> in 3taro dade
<mohsen> kodumo?
<hidensoft> mohsen, ya screnn bede
<hidensoft> ya vaysa man virtual box nasb konam
<mohsen> akso koja up konam?
<hidensoft> harja doost dari
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> pas sabr kon
<hidensoft> 3min dige nasb mishe albate
<mohsen> http://1.pend.net46.net/images/57f843a169cc.jpg
<mohsen> هدشئ شظ شنس
<mohsen> inam az aks
<mohsen> hiden jan hasti?
<hidensoft> vhd
<mohsen> next zadam
<hidensoft> khob
<mohsen> dynamic or fixed size?
<hidensoft> dynamic
<mohsen> size mikhad?
<hidensoft> size bede
<hidensoft> 20 gig ina kafie
<hidensoft> bishtaram ja dari bede
<hidensoft> 40gig
<hidensoft> masalan
<mohsen> to in safe bayad drive ro entekhab konam?
<hidensoft> yejaye bede behesh
<hidensoft> ziad mohem nist
<mohsen> next zadam
<mohsen> create konam?
<mohsen> ?
<hidensoft> bale
<mohsen> rasti ye help khundam unja gofte bud k gozineye fix ro bezanam b jaye dynamic.vali u gofti dynamic
<mohsen> in farghi nemikone?
<mohsen> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/virtualboxlucid07.png
<mohsen> injaro migam
<hidensoft> daynamic bashe kesh miad
<hidensoft> fix bashe az oon hadi ke taeen kardi kharej nemishe
<hidensoft> ziad mohem nist
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> create mikonim
<mohsen> bes melah
<mohsen> alan chikar konam
<mohsen> hichi naumad
<hidensoft> start kardi ?
<mohsen> start nadare
<mohsen> kojaro migi?
<hidensoft> vaqti sakhtesh tamum beshe
<hidensoft> to safhe asli virtula box
<hidensoft> ye ubuntu ezafe mishe
<hidensoft> ono mibini
<hidensoft> ?
<mohsen> na hichi naumade?
<hidensoft> ye screen shot az safhe asli virtual box bede
<mohsen> alan umadesh/
<hidensoft> ok
<hidensoft> to list roosh click kon
<hidensoft> to toolbar ye gozine start roshan mishe
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> next konam
<mohsen> media source mikhad?
<hidensoft> cd ubuntu ro bezar to pc
<mohsen> adrese unam dadam
<mohsen> strat?
<hidensoft> start
<mohsen> install ubuntu?
<hidensoft> install ubuntu
<mohsen> ok dear
<mohsen> forward
<mohsen> erase disk bezanam?
<mohsen> ya something else?
<hidensoft> erase
<mohsen> install zadam
<mohsen> hala in koja nasb mishe?
<hidensoft> to virtual box
<mohsen> midunam
<mohsen> kodum drive?
<hidensoft> drive ke vase virtual bax sakhti
<mohsen> ahan
<mohsen> alanam teh ro zadam
<mohsen> forward kardam
<mohsen> inja hichi naumade
<mohsen> mesle load kardan
<hidensoft> screen shot bede
<mohsen> ye bad bakhtiye dg ham daram
<mohsen> vga ham nasb nist
<mohsen> emruz ye vga dg gereftam vali cd vase nasb nadasht
<hidensoft> download kon khob
<mohsen> b khatere hamin safam kheyli gondast
<mohsen> nemitunam majara dare
<mohsen> win shenakhte vali 2rost neshun nemide
<hidensoft> windows e dige
<mohsen> are midunam
<mohsen> ino reset dadam ye bare dg nasb konam
<mohsen> irad k nadare?
<hidensoft> na
<mohsen> install ubuntu ro zadam
<mohsen> forward zadam
<mohsen> erase ubuntu zadam va forward
<mohsen> gir mikone chikar konam?
<hidensoft> hm
<hidensoft> koja gir mikone ?
<mohsen> screen shot midam
<mohsen> bad az in k shahramo entekhab kardam
<mohsen> ok raft
<mohsen> key board mikhad
<mohsen> chiyo bezanam?
<hidensoft> nemigiram
<hidensoft> keyboard mikhad ?
<mohsen> are unaro rad kardam
<mohsen> resudam b marhaleye chooze ur keyboard layout
<mohsen> mordeshure in win ro i bordam
<mohsen> ba ye vga avaz kardan systemam beham rikht
<mohsen> key boardo usa zadam
<hidensoft> ok
<mohsen> mordeshure win ro bordam ok zadi?:)
<mohsen> residam b password dadan
<hidensoft> password bede
<mohsen> dadam va forward
<mohsen> agha man vaghean sharmandeam
<mohsen> bebakhshid
<mohsen> ishalah jobran mikonam
<hidensoft> mohsen, ;)
<mohsen> age khabet miyad boro i mozahem nemishama
<mohsen> jedan migam
<hidensoft> mohsen, man hastam ;)
<mohsen> ye chiz migam faghat nakhand
<mohsen> daram ubuntu nasb mikonam
<mohsen> az u komak migiram
<mohsen> ba 2nafare dg michatam
<mohsen> sham mikhoram
<mohsen> taze ruye ye systeme dg ubunto nasb mikonam va ba ye systeme dg ba u harf mizanam
<mohsen> maghzam chet shode
<mohsen> alan marhaleye akharim dg?
<mohsen> ?
<mohsen> inaj tamum she .ghaziye tamum shodast dg?
<mohsen> reset now dadam
<hidensoft> dorost
<mohsen> b ye error bar khordam
<mohsen> alan screen shot midam
<mohsen> http://1.pend.net46.net/images/3c65c2974270.jpg
<mohsen> in chi mige?
<mohsen> vaghti log in shoda umad
<mohsen> hasti aziz?
<hidensoft> vga ro dorost kon
<mohsen> mage in rabt b win dare?
<mohsen> mibini chejuri neshun mide?
<mohsen> fekr kona baraye avalin bar dari ububtu nasb mikoni to zendegit va tasvir ham injura bashe
<mohsen> kheyli jalebe?
<hidensoft> mohsen, vaziat graphic e to dorost kon
<hidensoft> intori ke nemitooni
<mohsen> bayad baraye win dorost konam?
<mohsen> ya faghat ubunto?
<hidensoft> win
<mohsen> vay
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> hala az koja befahmam ubuntu chiyamo shenakhte?
<mohsen> manzuram hardware?
<hidensoft> mibini ke error dare
<mohsen> lan nasb nist
<mohsen> chikar konam?
<mohsen> aziz carte shabakaro chikar konam?nasb nist?
<mohsen> external hastesh
<user> Danyal hi!!
<mohsen> hasti aziz?
<hidensoft> mohsen, are
<mohsen> lan externalo chejuri nasb konam toye ubuntu?
<hidensoft> aval vga o nasb kon
<hidensoft> vase win
<hidensoft> badan oonam nasb mikoni
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> man alan ye flash zadam b pc
<mohsen> hala mikham beram bebinam bayad chikar konam?
<mohsen> ?
<hidensoft> to ubuntu ?
<mohsen> bale aziz
<mohsen> cheghadr kar kardan bahash sakhte
<mohsen> cheghadr tul mikeshe tamesle win balad besham
<mohsen> ?
<mohsen> ostad age khastei mikhay beri .chon dir javab midid migama
<hidensoft> mohsen, to baziam mohsen jan
<mohsen> ok pas man miram k mozahem nabasham.ishalah ye vaghte dg
<mohsen> faghat ino begu behem.mikham felashamo bebinam bayad chikar konam?
<hidensoft> alan ubuntu oomade bala ?
<mohsen> bale aziz
<hidensoft> toobar dari bala ?
<mohsen> are
<hidensoft> oonja ye menu place bayad bashe fekr konam
<mohsen> khob
<mohsen> badehs
<hidensoft> roosh click kon
<hidensoft> ye list baz mishe
<hidensoft> home ro bezan
<mohsen> are
<hidensoft> in drive home shomast
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> icon flash kojast?
<hidensoft> samte chap
<hidensoft> bayad ye list az drive hat bashe
<mohsen> rooye desktop?
<mohsen> ya tuye toolbar?
<hidensoft> rooye desktop
<mohsen> desktop khaliya khaliya
<hidensoft> home ro baz kon
<mohsen> khob
<mohsen> badesh
<hidensoft> samte chapet list drive haro mibini?
<mohsen> are
<mohsen> vali un drive flash nistesh
<hidensoft> hm
<hidensoft> ehtemalan usb nasb nashode
<mohsen> vay nagu
<mohsen> bad bakht shodam k
<mohsen> bayad chikar konam?
<hidensoft> mohsen, aval VGA ro dorost kon , ke tindy biad bala
<hidensoft> badan ino ok mikoni
<hidensoft> chizi nist
<mohsen> ok vga ro dorost mikoanam
<mohsen> lan ro chejuri nasb konam?
<mohsen> net mikham man
<mohsen> age ino begi dg ravaniye akhlaghet misham
<mohsen> lan man external hastesh
<mohsen> rafti?
<hidensoft> windows be net vasl bashe
<hidensoft> ubuntu vasl mishe
<mohsen> na vasl nist aziz
<mohsen> chikar konam?
<hidensoft> windows vasle ?
<mohsen> bale
<mohsen> ?
<mohsen> plz help me?
<hidensoft> modelesh chie
<SterniX> !jail | hidensoft
<SterniX> !chroot | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<hidensoft> :))
<SterniX> hidensoft
<SterniX> mikham gentoo nasab konam
<SterniX> ba centos
<hidensoft> SterniX, nakon
<SterniX> chera?
<hidensoft> sorate netet cheqadre
<SterniX> 256
<hidensoft> nakon
<hidensoft> shahid mishi
<SterniX> man nasb debianam 1roozo nim tool keshid :D
<hidensoft> SterniX, net install ?
<SterniX> are hidensoft
<hidensoft> SterniX, gentoo kheyli farq mikone
<hidensoft> kheyli zaman mibare
<hidensoft> kheyli kheyli
<SterniX> hidensoft
<hidensoft> bad config kardanesh vaqean shahid konandast
<SterniX> man ye zamani linux nasb mikardam
<SterniX> 6ta cd avaz mikardam
<SterniX> tanzimate monitor ro dasti midam behesh
<SterniX> mano natarson dige :D
<hidensoft> SterniX, nemitarsoonam
<hidensoft> daram migam ke amadegi dashte bashi
<SterniX> hidensoft chand sale linux dari?
<hidensoft> SterniX, 4,5
<hidensoft> albate kamel roosh nabudam
<SterniX> 4.5 ya 4-5sal
<hidensoft> switch kardam
<hidensoft> 4 ya 5
<SterniX> aha
<SterniX> ok khoofe :D
<SterniX> now_playing[Rise Against [ This Is Noise (European EP) ] - 1. Obstructed View] length[0:06/2:04]
<hidensoft> SterniX, na ziadam khob nist , to in hame zaman chiz ziadi yad nagereftam joz apt-get
<SterniX> az ubuntu bekesh biroon kho
<hidensoft> keshidam
<hidensoft> masale ubuntu nist
<hidensoft> daram joon mikanam bishtar befahmam
<hidensoft> yad begiram
<hidensoft> ba gentoo kheyli chiza yad gereftam haqiqatesh
<SterniX> slackware hidensoft :D
<hidensoft> slackware chie
<SterniX> !slackware
<lubotu3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<hidensoft> be fedora alan etemad bsihtari daram
<SterniX> !slackware | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<hidensoft> !fedora | SterniX
<lubotu3> SterniX: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<SterniX> gharcham hast hidensoft
<hidensoft> chi chi hast
<SterniX> arch nashnidi hidensoft ?
<SterniX> !arch
<SterniX> google kon arch linux
<hidensoft> SterniX, nasb kardam
<hidensoft> khatere badi daram azash
<hidensoft> yekam bas beram to maqz ostokhone in fedora
<SterniX> na fedora na
<SterniX> fedro khob nist, age rpm mikhay, opensuse shayad behtar bashe
<SterniX> ya hata mandriva
<SterniX> vali az fedora be odo bash
<SterniX> be door **
<hidensoft> SterniX, why ?
<SterniX> be khatere unstabily marof shode alan
<hidensoft> hm
<hidensoft> kde e man zart o zoort crash mikone
<hidensoft> vali to ubuntu ham hamin moshkelo dashtam
<SterniX> kde ro avaz kon hidensoft
<SterniX> lxde va xfce ro ye emtehani bokon
<hidensoft> SterniX, dafe avale ba kde kar mikonam
<hidensoft> hamchin badam nemiad azash
<hidensoft> xfce , lxde kheyli ziadi naqesan
<hidensoft> yani oon moqe ke nasb kardam hichi nadashtan
<hidensoft> andaze ye gnome man narm afzar nasb kardam
<SterniX> biya desktopamo neshonet bedam
<SterniX> hidensoft
<hidensoft> SterniX, sabze jadidast ?
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> hidensoft
<SterniX> lxde jadid
<hidensoft> kodom yekie
<SterniX> yekish ke xp hast
<SterniX> oni ke tux dare abiye
<hidensoft> ino ke didam qablan
<SterniX> alan hamin sabze ro daram
<SterniX> conky ro kheili dos daram :D
<SterniX> hidensoft kari nadari
<SterniX> man beram lala
<hidensoft> SterniX, khosh bekhabi
<SterniX> vali distro ziyad hastan ke beri donbalesh
<SterniX> man mikham ro in systemam ye centos nasab konam
<SterniX> yedone gentoo
<SterniX> bad dahane melato asphalt konam
<hidensoft> SterniX, qablesh dahan khodet asfalt mishe
<SterniX> na hidensoft, man dige bi hes shode dahanam :D
<hidensoft> SterniX, good luck :D
<SterniX> thanx hidensoft
<SterniX> felan shabet shokoli haji
<SterniX> ta bedroudi degar bedroud
<hidensoft> SterniX, haji systemete
<hidensoft> SterniX, ta doroodi digar
<SterniX> na sytemam lagman hast esemsh
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-17
<alirezajj> salam
<alirezajj> man ye soal daram
<anoNxeRo> khob bepors
<alirezajj> man ye branameh vase kare virtual drive mikham
<alirezajj> drive majazi besazam
<alirezajj> ?
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj, az on file image dari?
<alirezajj> are
<anoNxeRo> age imaget besoret iso bashe, mitoni ba dastore mount ro ye directory mount konihs
<anoNxeRo> bad age mikhay ba nfs ro sahabke be eshterak besazi
<alirezajj> man ye barname amozesh zaban daram
<alirezajj> rosseta stone
<alirezajj> bayad marahel amozesh ro behesh moarefi konam
<alirezajj> man lan mikham cd 1 ro behesh bedam
<alirezajj> bayad file iso ro chikar konam
<anoNxeRo> file iso ro bayad mount koni
<alirezajj> lotfan begid behem
<alirezajj> chetori
<alirezajj> ?
<alirezajj> dastoresh chetore
<alirezajj> ?
<anoNxeRo> sab kon
<alirezajj> chashm
<anoNxeRo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj,
<alirezajj> salam
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj, didi?
<alirezajj> harkari mikonam nemitonam file iso ro copy konam
<alirezajj> are
<alirezajj> to ye o masiri ke ijad kardam
<alirezajj> copy shod
<anoNxeRo> copy nashod mount shod
<alirezajj> ?
<anoNxeRo> hichi nvm
<alirezajj> nvm=
<anoNxeRo> never mind
<alirezajj> faramosh konam
<alirezajj> bashe bayad beram soragh windows
<alirezajj> bye
<pouyana> agha
<pouyana> hala ghar nakon shoma
<pouyana> :D
<alirezajj> chera
<alirezajj> man ye soal porsidam
<pouyana> khub dostemoon ke javab dad
<pouyana> :)
<alirezajj> midonam
<pouyana> rahesh hamoon linkas
<alirezajj> dastesh dard nakoneh
<alirezajj> to khate sevom neveshteh:
<pouyana> ?
<alirezajj> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<pouyana> khub
<alirezajj> man ino mizanam
<pouyana> khub
<alirezajj> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<alirezajj> disk1.iso: No such file or directory
<pouyana> khub to on directory hasti
<pouyana> ke disk1.iso
<pouyana> gharar gerefte
<alirezajj> bale
<pouyana> ?
<pouyana> na nisti
<alirezajj> bale
<pouyana> age bashi
<alirezajj> man file ro copy kardam
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj, bezan ls
<pouyana> in error ro nemide
<anoNxeRo> bebin che behet mide
<alirezajj> onja baed esmesh ro avaz kardam
<alirezajj> hamon eror ro mideh
<pouyana> goft dostemon
<alirezajj> disk1.iso: No such file or directory
<anoNxeRo> alireza mkdir /mnt/disk
<anoNxeRo> ro zadi?
<alirezajj> bale
<alirezajj> ijad shode
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj, hamchin file i nist
<anoNxeRo> esmesh onja yechi digast
<anoNxeRo> ye ls begir
<anoNxeRo> bebin aslan to list mibinish?
<alirezajj> are
<alirezajj> mibinam
<anoNxeRo> esmesh to list chiye?
<alirezajj> esme file iso?
<alirezajj> disk1.iso
<alirezajj> esmesh ro avaz konam
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj, bezan locate disk1.is
<anoNxeRo> alirezajj, bezan locate disk1.iso
<alirezajj> ?
<alirezajj> !
<anoNxeRo> locate disk1.iso
<alirezajj> to ye terminal
<alirezajj> ?
<anoNxeRo> pas koja mizadi on dastoraro?
<alirezajj> terminal
<alirezajj> bebin dastore avali ro mizanam
<alirezajj> azam pass mikhad
<alirezajj> vared mikonam
<alirezajj> baed dovomi ro mizanam
<alirezajj> poshe ro tashkil midhe
<alirezajj> ama vase sevomi khata midhe
<alirezajj> ?
<anoNxeRo> khatash vase ineke on file ro peyda nemikone
<alirezajj> barname graphici nadareh
<alirezajj> midonam
<anoNxeRo> google
<alirezajj> khob moskel az kojast
<alirezajj> bashe
<anoNxeRo> moshkel az ineke peyda nemikone
<alirezajj> nemikham lenge zohri sareton ro dard biaram
<anoNxeRo> bebin kochik bozorgo reayat kardi?
<anoNxeRo> age nakardi nemishnase
<alirezajj> khob nemishe adress file ro mostaghim behesh bedam
<alirezajj> ?
<alirezajj> ?
<anoNxeRo> chera mitoni az /home/user/path/to/file
<alirezajj> ye restart konam hal mishe
<anoNxeRo> beri
<anoNxeRo> brb
<anoNxeRo> na hal nemishe
<alirezajj> khob
<alirezajj> vaysa az aval
<alirezajj> shorou konam
<alirezajj> raft?
<alirezajj> eybaba
<arvinall> raft
<alirezajj> Tanha sodam
<alirezajj> gmount-iso
<alirezajj> in barnameh ro payda karma
<alirezajj> bye
<alirezajj> be on agha pesareh begid azash hich tavghoe nadashtam
<alirezajj> mesel mard migoft nemidonstam
<alirezajj> bye
<ReDFoX__> Salam Be hameye LinuXi ha :X
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> من نمی تونم توی اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ سی دی رایت کنم / سی دی را همان طور که خام می زارم تو درایو خام هم تحویل می گیریم
<the-light> safeith: koja write esh nemikone?
<the-light> in dige moshkel CD/DVD writer ya barname write etune
<safeith> the-light: از بارسکو استفاده می کنم
<safeith> توی ویندوز مشکلی نداره
<the-light> safeith: ahaa pas tuye windows ya ba KDE ya app dige writesh kon
<safeith> fagat to ubuntu nemishe the-light
<the-light> safeith: az aun model brasero ya chize digashe, update esh kon ehtemalan hal beshe
<hamid> salaam hame
<hamid> hame salaaawm
<Guest9793> salaam hame
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-18
<milad> salam
<milad> mishe be saol man javab bedid?
<milad> man mikham windows 8 nasb konam mikham bedonam ae nasb konam boot ubuntu hazf mishe ya na?
<milad> alooooooooooooo
<milad> lotfan komak konid
<milad> akhe mitarsam boot ubuntu hazf beshe
<mahdy> milad: همینجا بپرس جون عمت
<milad> عمه ندارم
<milad> خوب
<mahdy> milad: خب من دارم
<milad> خدارو شکر
<milad> خوب لطفا کمک کنید
<milad> سوال رو پرسیدم
<milad> بالا هست
<mahdy> بله حذف میشه
<mahdy> بعد باید تعمیرش کنی
<milad> چطوری
<milad> ؟
<mahdy> روش تعمیرش هم سرچ گنی تو اینترنت هست
<milad> باشه
<mahdy> خواهش میکنم
<milad> راستش من از مینت استفاده میکنم
<milad> چون شبیه اوبونتو هست
<milad> سوال رو با اوبونتو پرسیدم
<milad> بهر حال دمت گرم
<milad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anoNxeRo> !grub | milad
<lubotu3> milad: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<milad> ok
<milad> i see
<milad> bye
<milad> tnx
<milad> نسخه جدید اوبونتو کی منتشر میشه
<milad> لطفا تاریخ شمسی ر وبگید
<milad> ؟
<milad> ؟
<milad> ؟
<ramin> man ro 12.04 virtualbox nasb kardam hala mikham ye win7 rosh dashte basham,,,bad mam ye sd win daram chejori bayad in karo bokonam
<ramin> man ro 12.04 virtualbox nasb kardam hala mikham ye win7 rosh dashte basham,,,bad mam ye sd win daram chejori bayad in karo bokonam
<the-light_> ramin: ghesmate 2om e soaleto nafahmidam chie
<the-light> sd manzuret CD/DVD e?
<the-light> ya sd card
<ramin> manzoram ine k man az tarige cd mikham in karo bokonam
<ramin> are hamon CD/DVD ye
<saman> dfdf
<saman> salam
<Amir__> salam
<Guest58593> salam
<Guest58593> chera esmam avaz shod?
<the-light> in ziad mohem nist Guest58593, soaleto bepors
<Guest58593> ببخشید یه سوال
<Guest58593> من بعد از اجرای بعضی از برنامه ها روی ابونتو
<Guest58593> مثل بازی ها
<Guest58593> صفحه دسکتاپم خراب میشه
<Guest58593> یعنی رزولشن خراب میشه
<Guest58593> و درست نمیشه تا دوباره لاگ آف کنم
<Guest58593> این مشکل چطوری میتونم حل کنم؟
<mre> سلام
<mre> ببخشید یه سوال
<mre> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mre> این ارور رو چیکار کنم؟
<mre> نه ترمینال بازه نه سافت ویر سنتر
<mre> ؟
<mre> همین الآن هم ریبوت کردم
<the-light> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<the-light> sorry in
<the-light> sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<the-light> mre: ^
<mre> the-light: ممنون
<the-light> mre: khahesh
<Guest58593> ببخید دوستان چرا اینقدر عضویت در فروم ابونتو ایران مشکل هست؟
<Guest58593> چند تا سوال امنیتی داره هر چی جواب میدم میگه اشتباهه
<the-light> chon ghblan behesh attack zadan Guest58593
<the-light> nabayad moshkeli dashte bashe alan
<Guest58593> خوب حالا من چیکار کنم؟
<Guest58593> من تمام سوالات رو درست جواب میدم
<the-light> bayad mail bedi be admin hash inja kasi nist alan azashun
<Guest58593> mamnoonam
<milad> salam
<milad> bebakhshid shadidan be komaketon niza daram
<milad> alooooo
<nixoeen> milad: bejaye inke begi soal daram ki hast o komak mikham o ina, soaleto bepors, ye nim sa'at vaysa, omooman yeki javab mide ;)
<milad> soal man asoneh
<milad> man windows 7 nasb kardam alan boot ubuntu hazf shodeh
<milad> chikar konam
<milad> ?
<milad> bashe javab nemidid
<milad> ?
<milad> ?
<milad> vaghean ke
<safeith> milad: یه کم صبر کن
<nixoeen> milad: khoondi chi neveshtam? ye nim sa'at vaysa, omooman yeki javab mide!!!
<milad> bashe
<milad> khob
<milad> adres ye jaye dige ro bedeh
<milad> ye otagh englisi
<nixoeen> milad: #ubuntu :)
<safeith> milad: نخسه اوبونتویی که ازش استفاده می کنی چی هست
<milad> ubuntu nist mint chon shabihe goftam
<safeith> milad: مینت چند
<milad> akharin version
<safeith> Û±Û³
<milad> bale
<milad> ?
<milad> inja raftam moshkelam hal nashodeh
<milad> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Howto/Recover
<safeith> milad: w8
<milad> na w7
<safeith> milad: سی دی لینوکس رو داری
<milad> ba usb boot kardam
<milad> live
<safeith> milad: بعد این که روی کدوم پارتیشن نصب کردی اوبونتو رو
<safeith> خوبه
<safeith> می تونی سیستمت را با usb بوت کنی و بیایی IRC
<milad> ?
<milad> are bekhoda
<milad> alan ham dar halat live hastam
<safeith> milad: ok
<safeith> حالا توی ترمینال بزن sudo su -
<milad> zadam
<safeith> milad: خروجی اینو  بده
<safeith> fdisk -l  | grep Linux
<milad> minevisam neshon nemideh
<milad> sda5
<safeith> روی sda5 نصب کردی ؟
<milad> bale
<safeith> milad:
<milad> bale
<safeith> اینو دستور ها را اجرا کن
<safeith> mkdir /mnt/mint
<milad> chashm
<milad> zadam
<safeith> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/mint
<safeith> cd /mnt/mint/ && ls
<safeith> خروجی دستور آخری رو بده
<milad> zadam
<milad> bin     etc             lib         media  root     srv  var
<milad> boot    home            lib32       mnt    run      sys  vmlinuz
<safeith> ok
<milad> debian  initrd.img      lib64       opt    sbin     tmp  vmlinuz.old
<safeith> حالا اینو بزن
<milad> dev     initrd.img.old  lost+found  proc   selinux  usr
<safeith> sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/mint/
<milad> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<milad> Installation finished. No error reported.
<safeith> خوب حالا اینو بزن
<safeith> sudo update-grub
<milad> usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<safeith> پس نشد
<nixoeen> avval ino bezan: mount --bind /dev /mnt/mint/dev
<milad> zadam
<nixoeen> milad: hala in: grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/mint/
<nixoeen> milad: va khoroojisho bede
<milad> alan kodom dastor ro bezanam
<milad> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<milad> Installation finished. No error reported.
<nixoeen> milad: khorooji e ino bede: fdisk -l
<safeith> milad: سیستم را ریبوت کن
<nixoeen> safeith: grub tamir nashode ke, reset kone farghi nemikone :)
<safeith> nixoeen: می خوام ببینم چه ارروری موقع بوت می گیری
<safeith> nixoeen: چون قبلاً یه کارهایی کرده روی سیستم
<safeith> nixoeen: البته باید تعمیر شده باشه
<nixoeen> safeith: aslan error nemigire ba in sharayet, mostaghim mire too windows
<safeith> nixoeen: حالا بزار ریبوت کنه بینیم چی می شه
<milad> http://paste.org/54217
<milad> in ja neveshtam
<nixoeen> safeith: mitune bokone, vali javabesh taghriban maloome
<milad> baz shod
<nixoeen> milad: khob hala in dastoora ro benevis
<safeith> milad: ریبوت کن
<milad> reboot konam
<milad> ?
<safeith> milad: اره
<milad> bashe
<safeith> nixoeen: ایشون سیستمش را مثل من روی یه داریو نصب کرده و درایو بوت جداگانه نداره
<safeith> nixoeen: برای همین هم موقع نصب گراب گفت grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<nixoeen> safeith: mohem nist, kollan partition e asli ham nemitunest peyda kone
<nixoeen> safeith: hatman nabayad /boot joda bashe ke in error ro bede
<safeith> nixoeen: البته بلاهایی هم روی پارتیشن آورده حالا بینیم چی می گه رفیقمون
<milad> dorost shod
<safeith> milad: الان
<milad> are
<safeith> milad: sudo su -
<milad> alan to ye 7
<milad> raftam mint ro ham azmayesh kardam
<milad> kar mikard
<safeith> milad: موفق باشی
<milad> dastet dar nakoneh
<safeith> nixoeen: ظاهراً مشکل رفیقمون حل شد
<nixoeen> safeith: hagh ba to bud, man in tikke ro nadidam: Installation finished. No error reported.
<milad> bale
<safeith> milad: خواهش می کنم خدا نگهدار
<safeith> nixoeen: اره ،‌خدا نگهدار
<milad> ye chiz begam
<milad> vaghti windows 7 ro entekhab kardam
<milad> ye error dad vali enter zadam
<milad> vared shod
<safeith> milad: هر وقت رفتی توی مینت
<safeith> اینو دستور رو بزن
<milad> ?
<safeith> sudo update-grub
<milad> chashm
<milad> kari nadarid
<milad> nam karbari man dar anjoman milad7395
<milad> aghaye nixoeen
<milad> az shoma ham tashakor mikonam
<milad> bye
<milad> shab khosh
<nixoeen> milad: shab khosh
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-19
<Masoud-ubuntu> Salam be hame
<Masoud_ubuntu> سلام به همه
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Masoud_ubuntu> Hi
<anoNxeRo> ?
<Masoud_ubuntu> Hale shoma khube duste aziz
<Masoud_ubuntu> Chanta soal darm mishe veghtetun ro begirm
<anoNxeRo> !ask | Masoud_ubuntu
<lubotu3> Masoud_ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anoNxeRo> soaleto bepors kesi balad bood behet mige maleknet
<Masoud_ubuntu> Farsi type konm irad dare?
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> Masoud_ubuntu, man mikham beram,
<anoNxeRo> az bache ha dige bepors
<Masoud_ubuntu> وقتی یک سرویس مثل دی اچ سی پی رو بخام رو اوبنتو سرور نصب کنم باید سی دی اوبنتو هم بزارم رو سی دی رم؟
<anoNxeRo> !apt | maleknet
<lubotu3> maleknet: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<anoNxeRo> !apt | Masoud_ubuntu
<lubotu3> Masoud_ubuntu: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<anoNxeRo> maleknet, sorry typo ! :D
<anoNxeRo> Masoud_ubuntu, bastegi dare age to repository ya be estelah makhzane barnamehato chetor tanzim karde bashi
<anoNxeRo> age makhzanet cd bashe are abayd bezare, vali age nabashe, az internet download mikoen
<anoNxeRo> !repository
<lubotu3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<anoNxeRo> !repository | Masoud_ubuntu
<lubotu3> Masoud_ubuntu: please see above
<the-light_> anoNxeRo: che mikoni
<anoNxeRo> the-light_, flood!! :D
<anoNxeRo> the-light_, tabloo nist?!
<Masoud_ubuntu> من پروژه دانشجوییم  در مورد تنظیمات دی ان اس رو شبکه با اوبنتو سروره
<the-light_> Masoud_ubuntu: na nemikhad mage bekhay repository nasb koni
<the-light_> anoNxeRo: ye baba ham ezafe kon be jomlam bad mani peida mikone barat :D
<Masoud_ubuntu> من نمیدونم از کجا بدونم دی اچ سی پی نصب شده یا نه؟
<maleknet> anoNxeRo, NP
<anoNxeRo> the-light_, aha pas khoshet omad az flood!
<anoNxeRo> ghabel nadasht the-light_
<the-light_> Masoud_ubuntu: wiki dhcp server ubuntu ro bebin rahnamait mikone age moshkeli dashti bepors
<anoNxeRo> !dhcp
<lubotu3> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<anoNxeRo> !dhcp | Masoud_ubuntu
<lubotu3> Masoud_ubuntu: please see above
<the-light_> anoNxeRo: ;)
<anoNxeRo> the-light_, az darksun khabari nadari?
<the-light_> anoNxeRo: chand ruz pish bahash sohbat kardam, shayad ham be zoodi bebinamesh
<anoNxeRo> the-light_, didish bego sternix foosh dad behet! az on fosh bad bada
<anoNxeRo> the-light_, khodetam harchi salah donesti besh bego! :D
<anoNxeRo> az in foshaye kesh o lastik daro kharo bar foroshi ina!:D
<anoNxeRo> man beram dige
<Masoud_ubuntu> مشکل اینجاس که اوبنتو سرور محیط گرافیکی نداره تا اونجا که من میدونم! محیط گرافیکی داره اوبنتو سرور؟
<anoNxeRo> Masoud_ubuntu, niyazni nist
<anoNxeRo> behtar ke nadare
<anoNxeRo> amniyatesh mire bala
<the-light_> anoNxeRo: BASHE  ;)
<anoNxeRo> dar zemn inke nadare ye harfe eshtebahiye, etefaghan dare
<anoNxeRo> faghat bayad nasb koni
<Masoud_ubuntu> من نسخه ۱۲.۴ رو نصب کردم محیط گرافیکی داره؟ من نتونستم وارد محیط گرافیکی بشم که!
<anoNxeRo> be sorate defult nasb nemikone chon ke 1 amniyat bishtar,2 sorat balatar. 3 hajme kamtari begire, ham az memory ham az disk,
<Masoud_ubuntu> پس اوبنتو سرور محیط گرافیکی نداره دوست عزیز؟
<anoNxeRo> Masoud_ubuntu, bezan apt-get install gnome
<anoNxeRo> bad vasat nasb mikone
<anoNxeRo> !gnome
<lubotu3> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<the-light_> Masoud_ubuntu: wiki harfi az GUI zade ke moshkelet nasbe aune?
<Masoud_ubuntu> از کجا پس باید به صورت سفارشی نصب کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> Masoud_ubuntu, hame tanzimatesh ro to shell anjam midi
<anoNxeRo> be hamin sadegi va khoshmazegi mesle powder cake roshd
<anoNxeRo> shabe hamegi naz
<anoNxeRo> bedroud
<the-light_> anoNxeRo: sobhe to ham bekheir!
<Masoud_ubuntu> اموزش این دستورات رو کجا گیر بیارم دوستان؟
<Masoud_ubuntu> من تازه کارم دوستان میشه بگین از کجا اموزش اوبنتو رو گیر بیارم؟
<Masoud_ubuntu> ببخشید دوستان من محیط گرافیکی اوبنتو سرور رو چطور نصب کنم؟
<the-light_> Masoud_ubuntu: che dasturati?
<the-light_> link esho behet dad dige
<rezaei> سلام
<rezaei> یه سوال
<rezaei> من وقتی ابونتو نصب میکنم !!آیکن های نوار اینک اسکایپ محو میشه!! دلیلش چه می تونه باشه؟
<rezaei> من وقتی ابونتو نصب میکنم !!آیکن های نوار اینinkscape محو میشه!! دلیلش چه می تونه باشه؟
<rezaei> من وقتی ابونتو نصب میکنم !!آیکن های نوار اینک اسکایپ محو میشه!! دلیلش چه می تونه باشه؟
<Knight-Rak> rezaei , albate ye rahe dige ham hastesh shoma az marlin baraye file manager estefade konid ke kheyli ham bahal o sabook o sade hastesh
<the-light_> saeed: jan?
 * the-light nemidune jariane in version request haye jadid chie
<seripa> baro bach salam
<seripa> ye moshkel peyda kardam bade upgarade ubuntu
<seripa> be 12.04
<seripa> vaghti mikham ba kasi voice chat konam seda aaz tarafe man nemire
<seripa> kasi midoni bayad che kar konam
<faustische> seripa, با چه برنامه‌ای چت صوتی می‌کنی؟
<seripa> googel va skype
<faustische> seripa, برو با برنامه‌ی ضبط صوت صدا ضبط کن ببین ضبط میکنه یا نه
<faustische> seripa, voice recorder
<faustische> seripa, سیستم لپ‌تاپه؟
<seripa> na pc hast
<seripa> man seda ro daryaft mikoanm vali nemitonam seda bedam
<faustische> seripa, میکروفونت وصله به پشت پی‌سی؟
<seripa> areeeeeee
<seripa> bebin oon ghasmat seda
<seripa> menu bala
<faustische> seripa, یه برنامه هست به اسم ویس رکوردر، اول با اون ضبط کن ببین ضبط میکنه؟
<seripa> ke miram hame chi ok hast
<seripa> esmesh daghighan hamie
<seripa> instal voice recorder ?
<faustische> seripa, Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Recorder
<faustische> seripa, قاعدتاً باید از قبل روی سیستمت نصب باشه
<faustische> seripa, اوبونتو این روزا خیلی پخته شده، بعیده مشکل از پشتیبانی سخت‌افزاری باشه
<faustische> seripa, من البته اوبونتو ندارم، الان از پشت پی‌سی که روش  «دبیان» نصبه می‌چتم
<faustische> seripa, اوبونتو هم از اخلاف دبیانه
<seripa> na seda ham zabt nemikone
<faustische> seripa, tooye ghesmate volume, tike Mute ro az microphone bardar bebin chi mishe
<faustische> seripa, دستورالعمل‌های زیر رو دنبال کن بعد نتیجش رو به من بگو
<faustische> http://annevankesteren.nl/2008/04/ubuntu-microphone
<seripa> ok hataman :)
<seripa> akhe too 12.04 injori nist
<seripa> mikhayin ax begiram link bedam
<faustische> seripa, ok
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2000%3A47%3A47.png
<faustische> wait
<faustische> seripa, ino nasb kon: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<faustische> seripa, اگه فایده‌ای نداشت میتونی حذفش کنی
<faustische> seripa, چیز خاصی نیست، یه مرکز کنترل ورودی و خروجی صوتیه
<seripa> ok nasb shod
<faustische> حالا بازش کن
<faustische> برو به برگه‌ی configuration
<faustische> Configuration tab
<seripa> hastam
<seripa> badesh ?
<faustische> یه لحظه
<faustische> حالا اینو انتخاب کن:
<faustische> Analog Stereo Duplex
<faustische> بعد تحت Input Device
<faustische> ticke Mute ro bardar
<faustische> بعد سعی کن با برنامه‌ی ضبط صوت صدات رو ضبط کنی... نتیجش رو بهم بگو
<faustische> ya'ni Unmute bokonesh
<seripa> ina khodesh hastam
<faustische> اینا به همین صورتیه که من گفتم؟
<seripa> are
<faustische> wait
<seripa> bazam hich sedai record nemishe
<faustische> seripa, میتونی اینو بیاری:
<faustische> اینو باز کن
<faustische> sound preferences
<faustische> البته شک دارم که توی اوبونتوی ۱۲٫۰۴ باشه
<seripa> nist ke !
<faustische> wait
<faustische> seripa, ye aks az safheye pvucontrol migiri?
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2000%3A49%3A16.png
<seripa> pvucontrol chie ?
<faustische> ...
<faustische> seripa, az tab-e input aks begir
<seripa> inam input https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2000%3A47%3A47.png
<faustische> seripa, Alt+F2, sepas ino vared kon: pavucontrol
<faustische> seripa, ba'd ke pavucontrol baz shod ye aks azash befrest lotfan
<faustische> seripa, این یه باگ شناخته شدس
<faustische> seripa, و به احتمال زیاد بتونم برات راش بندازم
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A06%3A32.png
<seripa> inam az outputesh https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A07%3A32.png
<faustische> seripa, tooye bakhshe input rooye oon drop down menu click kon bebin microphone dare?
<faustische> Input Devices > Port
<faustische> seripa, ya shayad ye chizi mesle: analog input
<seripa> vitual input dare
<seripa> va hardware input device
<seripa> allexpect monitor
<seripa> all  input device
<faustische> ino entekhab kon: hardware input device
<faustische> ba'd bebin mute nabashe
<faustische> ba'd zabt kon bebin kar mikone?
<seripa> na bazam seda nis
<faustische> wait
<seripa> in portresh chera video hast ?
<faustische> wait
<faustische> seripa, fek konam peydash kardam
<faustische> in karo bokon:
<faustische> 1. avval back up:
<faustische> sudo cp /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-speaker.conf ~/Desktop
<faustische> 2: sudo gedit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-speaker.conf &
<faustische> 3. har khatti ke ba "required-any" shoroo' mishe ro commentesh ro bardar
<seripa> ye file baz shod
<faustische> یعنی علامت # رو از اول این خطا حذف کن
<faustische> بعد فایل رو ذخیره کن
<faustische> بعد این دستورو بزن:
<faustische> sudo pulseaudio -k
<faustische> حالا قاعدتاً باید ضبط کنه
<faustische> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/946232/comments/32
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 946232 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Meta-bug] Missing speaker and/or internal mic port" [High,Fix released]
<seripa> hamchin khati nadare ...
<faustische> file ro beband
<seripa> bastam
<faustische> seripa, اوبونتو رو از یه ورژن قبلی ارتقا دادی؟ توی قبلی میکروفون کار میکرد؟
<seripa> are
<faustische> seripa, ino tooye terminal bezan: sudo pavucontrol &
<faustische> seripa, بعد روی کلید قفل کلیک کن تا کانال‌های صدا از حالت قفل در بیان
<faustische> seripa, یه اسکرین‌شات هم بفرست
<faustische> seripa, شاید باید با کاربر روت اجرا بشه
<faustische> seripa, nanana
<seripa> too terminal ino dad [1] 8160
<faustische> seripa, Ctrl+C bezan age gir karde
<faustische> sudo pavucontrol
<faustische> bedoone &
<faustische> baz shod
<faustische> ?
<seripa> are baz shod
<seripa> kelid ghfl kodome ?
<faustische> ye aks begir
<seripa> az kodom tabesh ?
<faustische> hamoon avvali
<faustische> va Input Devices
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A27%3A13.png
<faustische> va Input Devices
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A28%3A34.png
<faustische> in ro ham too terminal baz kon: alsamixer
<seripa> ax begiram
<faustische> na, wait
<faustische> are ye aks begir
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A30%3A57.png
<faustische> seripa, volume-e MM ro ta akhar ziad kon
<faustische> seripa,  دکمه‌های چپ و راست برای انتخاب و بالا و پایین برای ولوم
<seripa> kardam
<faustische> احتمالاً الان باید ضبط کنه
<faustische> ببین ضبط میکنه؟
<seripa> na :((
<faustische> damn
<faustische> seripa, bezar yekam search konam, baz ye chand ta pishnehad midam
<seripa> az asri bahash dargiram
<seripa> yani sara dare mitarke .........
<faustische> seripa, bebin eshtebah goftam
<faustische> seripa, tooye hamoon terminal ke alsamixer baze
<seripa> khob!
<faustische> seripa, F4 ro bezan
<faustische> seripa, حالا همه رو تا ته زیاد کن
<faustische> seripa, فک کنم ایندفعه ضبط کنه
<faustische> seripa, ye aksi ham begiri bad nist
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A38%3A47.png
<seripa> pesar alan khodamo mikosham
<seripa> zabt nemikone ke ..............
<faustische> F5 ro bezan
<faustische> mic ro ta tah ziad kon
<faustische> نتیجش رو بگو
<faustische> یه عکس هم بفرست
<faustische> از صفحه‌ی F5
<faustische> seripa, oon MM ro mibini? oon yani Mute!
<seripa> pesar kar nemikone
<seripa> khob
<faustische> bebin
<faustische> rooye micr ke MM dare, "<" va ">" ro bezan ta UNMUTE beshe
<faustische> bayad adade 0 ro namayesh bede: 00
<faustische> ba'd bayad zabt kone :D
<faustische> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A30%3A57.png
<faustische> MM ro bokon 00
<faustische> volumesh ham ta tah ziad kon
<faustische> بعد به من بگو چی شد
<seripa> chejori 00 konam
<seripa> faght 0 mishe
<faustische> shift+, va shift+.
<faustische> ok
<faustische> با درج کاراکترهای < و >
<faustische> حالا اگه یکیشم صفر بشه فک کنم کار کنه
<faustische> یه امتحانی بکن
<faustische> از بعدش از صفحه‌ی F5 هم یه اسکرین‌شات بفرست
<seripa> nakhandia vali nemifahmam chi migi ?
<faustische> ببین توی آلسامیکسر که توی ترمینال بازه
<seripa> MM bayad 0 bashe ya na ?
<faustische> اف-۵ رو بزن
<faustische> آره اگه زیر میکروفون نوشته mm
<faustische> باید بشه: 00
<seripa> mic nadare ke
<faustische> ye aks begir bebinam
<faustische> tooye alsamixer F5 ro bezan ba'd screenshot begir
<seripa> ok
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A51%3A24.png
<faustische> seripa, خوب دیگه همینجا
<faustische> seripa, haminja Front Mic, MM (mute) shode
<seripa> !
<faustische> volumesh ham kame
<faustische> volumesh ro ta tah ziad kon
<faustische> پنجمی از سمت چپ
<seripa> ok
<faustische> یه عکس بفرست
<faustische> بعد اسکیپ رو بزن خارج شو
<faustische> حالا دیگه باید ضبط کنه به حول و قوه‌ی الهی
<seripa> :((
<faustische> عکس گرفتی؟
<seripa> kar nemikone pesar
<seripa> kalafe shodam
<faustische> یه عکس بفرست ببینم چیکار کردی؟
<faustische> سیستم به‌روزه؟
<faustische> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<faustische> برای به روزرسانی سیتسم
<faustische> سیستم
<seripa> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A58%3A42.png
<faustische> seripa, oon Rear Mic ro ham 00 kon
<faustische> seripa, volume oonam ta akhar bebar bala
<faustische> seripa, از سمت راست دومی
<faustische> توی همین عکس
<faustische> Front Mic va Rear Mic joftesh Mute shode
<faustische> : MM
<faustische> MM bayad beshe 00
<faustische> ta seda bede
<faustische> یعنی تا میکروفون کار کنه
<seripa> agha kar nemikone
<faustische> 00 shod mage?
<seripa> are
<seripa> yani zabt nemkone
<seripa> agha baghiyash bashe sob
<seripa> alane ke mokhe man berize pein dige
<faustische> seripa, bashe, shab bekheyr
<seripa> dastetam dar nakone
<seripa> koli alaf shodi vase khatere ma
<faustische> ولی حواست باشه چون توی این عکس جفت میکروفون‌های جلو و عقب سیستم خفه هستن:
<faustische> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A58%3A42.png
<faustische> zire jofteshoon neveshte: MM
<faustische> ke bayad beshan: 00
<faustische> seripa, na baba
<faustische> ;)
<faustische> MM: Mute/khamoosh
<faustische> 00: roshan
<seripa> bayad 100 bashan dige
<faustische> seripa, حالا نه لزوماً ۱۰۰
<seripa> vali 00 nabas bashe
<faustische> seripa, زیر هر کدوم از این کنترل‌های ولوم رو که نگاه کنی
<faustische> seripa, ya neveshte 00 ya neveshte MM
<faustische> seripa, zireshoono begah kon
<faustische> masalan inja https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5012160/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2001%3A58%3A42.png
<faustische> Front Mi, Line va Rear Mic, MM (Mute) hastan
<faustische> ba Line kari nadarim
<faustische> vali microphon ha bayad 00 beshan
<faustische> یه چکی هم بکن ببین فیش میکروفونت رو اشتباهاً به لاین نزده باشی
<seripa> na baba dige t ain had nistam dige :D
<seripa> ok agha dastetam dard nakone
<seripa> ta farda pas :)
<faustische> با دکمه‌های > و < که سمت چپ شیفت سمت راست قرار دارن میتونی از حالت میوت درشون بیاری
<faustische> seripa, شب بخیر
<seripa> shab bekheyr
<amirrabie> سلام!
<faustische> سلام
<faustische> :D
<amirrabie> چطوری میتونم تو pidgin اکانت ymail اضافه کنم؟
<amirrabie> قاطی شد:دی
<faustische> yahoo mail?
<faustische> ya yahoo messenger?
<amirrabie> ymail
<faustische> pidgin baraye chate na email :)
<faustische> age mikhay email daryaft koni bayad tooye Thunderbird ezafe koni
<faustische> vali age mikhay emaile yahoo ezafe koni bayad sali 25 dollar be yahoo pool bedi
<amirrabie> na...mikham az accounte ymail baraye chat estefade konam
<faustische> man gmail ro pishnehad mikonam
<faustische> amirrabie, aha
<faustische> amirrabie, Add
<faustische> Protocol: Yahoo
<amirrabie> emtehan kardam ba yahoo nemishe..
<faustische> amirrabie, نمیدونم من اکانت یاهو ندارم
<amirrabie> به هر حال ممنون:)
<faustische> amirrabie, ولی با گوگل تاک وصل میشم
<faustische> چاکریم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-20
<safeith> lubotu3: help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<safeith> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HE3AM> salam agha ashkan
<HE3AM> inja kasi mitone be man komak kone
<HE3AM> kasi nist inja
<moeinone> salam
<moeinone> کسی هست؟
<seripa> dostan salam
<seripa> man bad az upgarde dige nemitonam voice dashte basham
<seripa> seda daram vali az tarafe man seda be kasi ersaln nemishe
<seripa> ubuntu 12.04 daram
<seripa> kasi mitone komak kone ?
<anoNxeRo> to che barnameie seripa ?
<seripa> googe va skpe
<seripa> akhe hata recorde ham nemitonam bekonam
<anoNxeRo> shayad module sound cardet moshkel dare seripa
<anoNxeRo> bebin chiye, va aya load shode
<seripa> yani daghighan che kar konam ?
<anoNxeRo> shayad alsa moshkel dashte bashe inam hast
<seripa> akhe ta ghable upgard ke nasht !
<anoNxeRo> seripa, bezan lspci, bebin cound cardet chiye
<anoNxeRo> bad bebin module marbot be on load shode ya na
<anoNxeRo> seripa, khob to upgrade bazi chiza az kar miyofte, bazi dependecy ha moshkel peyda mikonan
<seripa> in hamine  >> 04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<anoNxeRo> are seripa
<anoNxeRo> hamine
<anoNxeRo> ye google kon bebin che moudle marbotebe one
<anoNxeRo> bad bezan lsmod
<anoNxeRo> bebin hast yana
<anoNxeRo> age nabod ke load kon
<anoNxeRo> age ke are
<anoNxeRo> pas moshkel yeja digast
<mahdy> بچه ها اگه کسی ایده‌ یا نظر خاصی برا آریوس داره بگه
<milad> man be vasileh barnameye APToncd hameye az barnameham back up gereftam ama
<milad> nemitonam ro ye system dige nasb konam
<milad> moshkel az kojast
<milad> ?
<milad> bashe
<milad> bye
<princef> salam.
<princef> kasi az regx sar dar miare?
<princef> sed s/../http://abc.com/g ro chetori bayad be onvane regx darbiaram?
<princef> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,45672.0.html
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-21
<aliz74> salaam
<aliz74> man ye moshkel daram !!!           in "smart" mige : "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT "
<aliz74> raah hal chie ?
<aliz74> doostan age mishe komak konid Plz
<aliz74> :'(
<pouyana> salam
<aliz74> alyke salam
<pouyana> yekhurde bishtar toozih midi?
<aliz74> mishe komak konid ?
<aliz74> hard doskam moshkel dare meske
<aliz74> disk*
<pouyana> che moshkeli
<pouyana> ro ubutnu?
<aliz74> oon bala , ru ax har disk ye alamat taajob keshide
<aliz74> are
<pouyana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/190671/smart-says-disk-failure-is-imminent-due-to-bad-blocks-what-do-i-need-to-do
<pouyana> mige hard disket be fana rafte
<pouyana> nazare man backuo girie
<pouyana> va gereftan harddisk no
<pouyana> sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda
<pouyana> ino mitooni to terminal ejra koni?
<aliz74> w8 ejra konam
<aliz74> are
<pouyana> vali kolan migam
<pouyana> harddisket mored dare
<pouyana> bayad ye no bekhari
<aliz74> aha
<aliz74> ......in ke mige "command not found"
<pouyana> wait
<pouyana> bayad ino nasb koni
<pouyana> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<aliz74> ok , alan nasb mikonam
<esak> #5hit
<esak4> #ubuntu
<esak4> register ?
<esak2> #fedora
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> چرا اسکوئید از مخازن اصلی آرچ پاک شده ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-22
<saripa> dostan salam , kasi mitone vase proxychain komakam kone ?
<saeed> 1 soali dashtam ba IDM kar kardi ? didi ke ruye mime type haye application va ... ke stream ee hastan 1 icon ruye un stream gharar mideh ke taraf mituneh ru safeye webesh ru un click koneh va linkeh un file be idm montaghel mishe va karbar mituneh dl esh koneh
<saeed> be nazaret uno cheturi barnameh nevisi kardan ? dorost kardan un icon o gharar dadanesh ruye link haye stream ke fek konam ba JS beshe
<saeed> ama nemidunam ke idm baraye inekh beduneh koja ha stream hast va iconesh ro gharar bedeh aya koleh traffic internet ro az channel khudesh rad mikoneh va har ja 1 stream daryaft kard to codeh page dastkari mikoneh va codeh JS khudesh ro gharar mideh ? be nazarat che manteghi poshteh in ghazie hast ?
<ash_> salam
<ash_> moshkeli baram pish omade seda to linux ghat shode
<ash_> khahesh mikonam age momkene rahnamaeim konid
<anoNxeRo> ash_, bezan amixer
<anoNxeRo> va alsamixer
<ash_> headphon mizaram seda dare ama speaker seda nadare
<anoNxeRo> moshkel az speaker nist?
<ash_> na. moshkel az jaei shoro shod ke khastam audio preview ro faal konam
<ash_> to in adres       http://getdebpersian.wordpress.com/2009/12/02/audio-preview/     raftam
<ash_> ina ro nasb kardam
<ash_> mpg321      PulseAudio                             PulseAudo-esound-compat                             libasounds2-plugins
<ash_> dige bad az oon seda ghat shod
<ash_> peacock@peacock:~$ amixer Simple mixer control 'Master',0   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right   Limits: Playback 0 - 31   Mono:   Front Left: Playback 9 [29%] [-33.00dB] [on]   Front Right: Playback 9 [29%] [-33.00dB] [on] Simple mixer control 'PCM',0   Capabilities: pvolume penum   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right   Limits: Playback 0 - 255   Mono:   Front Left: Playback 107 [
<safeith> shahinism: سلام
<safeith> shahinism: خسته نباشی
<safeith> shahinism: آقا این فایل کانفیگ conky را شدیداً لازم دارم
<shahinism> ‏safeith, یه چند دقیقه بهم وقت بدین
<safeith> shahinism: خیلی ممنون
<shahinism> ‏saeed, دوست من شرمنده من هر چی گشتم نتونستم اون فایل قبلی رو پیدا کنم (چون دیگه ازش استفاده نمی‌کنم)
<shahinism> ‏saeed, ببخشید اون منشن مال safeith بود
<shahinism> ‎safeith,  من از این کانفیگ به عنوان بیس استفاده کرده بودم http://www.gefoo.org/generalfoo/2012/01/31/simple-conky-configuration-plainconky/
<shahinism> ‏safeith, خیلی شبیه به کار منه ولی چند تا تفاوت هم داره
<safeith> shahinism: خیلی ممنون
<safeith> کسی می تونه اینو بکشه روی سرورش تا من بتونم دانلودش کنم
<safeith> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.0/VirtualBox-4.2.0-80737-Linux_x86.run
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-23
<safeith> shahinism: سلام
<safeith> shahinism: آقا یه سوال فنی
<shahinism> ‎?
<safeith> shahinism: آیا فلش دیسک ها را دستی مانت می کردی توی awesome
<shahinism> ‏نه
<shahinism> ‏از یه فایل منیجر مثل Dolphin یا thonar استفاده می‌کردم
<shahinism> ‏یا اونایی که زیاد استفاده می‌کردم رو توی fstab تنظیم می‌کردم
<safeith> shahinism: من از pcmanfm دارم استفاده می کنم اما ظاهرا نمی شه
<safeith> مشکلی توی دیسک سخت نیست
<safeith> مشکل فقط فلش دیسک هاست
<shahinism> ‏از یه فایل منیجر استفاده کن بهتر به نتیجه می‌رسی‌، فایل منیجری که خودش مانت کنه
<safeith> shahinism: یه سوال در مورد mdic - از چه لایبرری ها برای mdoc ستفاده کردین
<shahinism> ‎hfarsi advanced persian english
<safeith> shahinism: این گوگل هم از کار افتاده یا می شه ازش استفاده کرد
<shahinism> ‏دقیقا خبر ندارم
<btral1> کسی جی میل داره؟
<centooos> btral1, nemitoni baz koni?
<btral1> کلا نه با جی تاک لاگ این میکنه
<btral1> نه صفحه شو میاره برام
<centooos> are hamintore:)
<btral1> نکنه اونم تحریم شدیم
<centooos> dont know:)
<the-light> imool: marg bar osnews :))
<imool> the-light: :))
<whitecrow1> btral, centooos  http://ilna.ir/news/news.cfm?id=5951
<btral> whitecrow1: ممنون
<centooos> whitecrow1, shenidam khabaresho, chan saty mishe startesho zadan:D
<whitecrow1> centooos, maskharas be nazar am
<centooos> whitecrow1, age ontori k man shenidam bashe ta 3 roozam taze tool mikeshe
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-16
<eXtrem0us> سلام. من دو خروجی صدا (هدفون و اسپیکر) دارم که می‌خوام همزمان ازش استفاده کنم. آیا راه حلی هست؟ متاسفانه اوبونتو این امکان رو نمیده
<eXtrem0us> چیزی که تصور می‌کنم این هست که اوبونتو و دبیان از سرور صدای «پالس آدیو» استفاده می‌کنند. در حالی که وقتی از مندریوا یا ردهت استفاده می‌کردم، به واسطه استفاده از سرور صدای «آلسا» این محدودیت وجود نداشت
<Guest10826> salam
<Guest10826> ren s
<prp-e> Salam be hame.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-17
<police> salam
<police> to roh hamegi
<police> yeki javab bedeh
<rndr> roh nadarim
<police> exit
<police> kodom kanal shologhtare?
<majid> سلام تنظیمات پروکسی در دسکتاپ   XFCE کجاست؟
<majid> سلام تنظیمات پروکسی در دسکتاپ   XFCE کجاست؟
<rndr> proxy?
<rndr> be desktop rabti nadare
<rndr> to network manager ye niga bendaz
<majid> گزینه برای تنظیمات تو ر نداره؟؟!!!
<Chat5362> Salam
<Chat5362> Yoohooo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-18
<jalili> salam
<rndr> salam
<jalili> دانیال نیس؟
<prp-e> سلان
<prp-e> سلام*
<aminbehdad> ba salam
<aminbehdad> launchere man bad az update neshan dade nemishavad
<prp-e> aminbehdad, in moshkel kheili marsume, fek konam ba search betuni be rahe hal beresi :)
<aminbehdad> are
<aminbehdad> vali
<aminbehdad> natoonestam,
<aminbehdad> rastesh man taze karam too ubuntu
<aminbehdad> unity --reset ro ejra kardam vali error dad
<prp-e> aminbehdad, Fekr konam 1 bar ba
<prp-e> apt-get purge unity
<prp-e> unity ro kolan nabood koni
<aminbehdad> ahan
<prp-e> badesh ba apt-get install , nasbesh koni
<prp-e> dorost beshe.
<aminbehdad> shoma khodet ba in moshkel barkhord kardi tahala?
<prp-e> man unity estefade nemikonam.
<aminbehdad> mitooni ye tozihe koochik bedi rajebe unity
<aminbehdad> ?
<aminbehdad> albate age vaghteto nemigiram
<aminbehdad> akhe ubuntu kheili jaleb be nazaram miad
<prp-e> unity mohite pishfarze ubuntu hast.
<aminbehdad> ahan
<prp-e> sayer mohit ha mesle gnome , kde , xfce , ... o mituni test koni :)
<aminbehdad> ok
<prp-e> albat man cinnamon , gnome-shell va xfce ro bishtar estefade mikonam va raziam
<aminbehdad> shoma barnamenevis ham hastid?
<aminbehdad> C ya C#
<prp-e> C# kolan tu linux karaee nadare. C baz behtare. man Haskell, Perl va python :)
<aminbehdad> shoghletoone?
<aminbehdad> man mikham shooroo konam
<aminbehdad> resham ekteshafe madane
<aminbehdad> vali besyar alaghe daram
<aminbehdad> dar zemn excel ham herfei kar mionam'
<prp-e> man senam be shoghl nareside hanuz :D
<aminbehdad> afarinnnnnn
<aminbehdad> mitooni behem source moarefi koni?
<prp-e> source chi?!
<aminbehdad> learning C
<aminbehdad> ya harchizi vase shorooe khoob
<prp-e> vala man kheili tu kare source nistam. mitunid az bache haye forum beporsid. http://forum.ubuntu.ir
<aminbehdad> hame mese shoma komak mikonan ya na?
<prp-e> kheili behtar komak mishe ;)
<prp-e> inja zarbolajali hast. unja hoselei ;)
<aminbehdad> ahan
<aminbehdad> merc\
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-19
<InterWeb> hello
<InterWeb> Hi
<relsi1053> سلام
<relsi1053> یه سوال داشتم :D
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-20
<neda83> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-21
<hgh> سلام
<hgh> کسی نیست
<sex> sudo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-22
<iman> salam
<Guest83392> salaam
<nika> با سلام
<nika> لینوکس من زیرنویس فارسی فیلم ها را بهم ریخته نشان مس دهد چرا؟
<nika> من احتیاج به یک فیلتر شکن برای لینوکس دارم شما راه نصب و راه اندازی آنرا می دانید؟
<nika> لینوکسم 2012 هستش
<anoNxeRo> linux 2012 chiye?
<anoNxeRo> nika, tor ro nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> nika, beham rikhte chetori?
<anoNxeRo> nika, pasvande zirnvesi chiye
<anoNxeRo> shayad encodingesh eshtebast
<anoNxeRo> va esme narmafzare pakhshesh chiye
<nika> تمام زیر ویس ها srt هستش
<nika> زیرنویس ها رو نمی شود خوند مثل حروف چینی
<anoNxeRo> ba che barnamiei?
<nika> نرم smplayer , media
<anoNxeRo> nika, ba mplayer to terminal etemhan kon
<anoNxeRo> hamchenin vlc
<anoNxeRo> to setting ham ye niga bendaz dar abre encodign
<nika> encodign che hast?
<anoNxeRo> nahveye code shodane,yek neveshte
<nika> دقیقا می تونید بهم بگید چیکار کنم
<nika> من الان توی تنظیمات هستم
<nika> اسم برنامه های پخش کننده و غیره رو پرسیده
<anoNxeRo> koja nika ?
<nika> sitting
<anoNxeRo> setting koja?
<anoNxeRo> nika, biya pm
<nika> what u say?
<anoNxeRo> nika, which settings are u in?
<nika> من روی دسکتاپ راست  کلیک کردم
<nika> وارد تنظیمات شدم
<anoNxeRo> onja na
<anoNxeRo> bayad beri to smplayer
<anoNxeRo> onja tanzim koni
<nika> توی اون چندتا پنل هستش که می پرسه برای  اجرای هر برنامه ایی از کدام نرم افزار استفاده کنم
<nika> پس کجا
<nika> کدوم قسمت
<nika> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/////
<anoNxeRo> setting begard dige
<anoNxeRo> man ke hefz nisam
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: be manam komak kon :D pir shi pesaram
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, hanooz zendeie? gharar shod halva behem bedi
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, baz pichondi
<nika> خب پیدا نکردم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<anoNxeRo> nika, reshtat chiye
<JAVACODER> nika: systemet ro khamosh kon boro birun charkh bezan , ba linux chekar dari akhe ?
<nika> مدلساز اقلیمم
<nika> قرار شد کمک کنی نه سیم جین
<nika> حالا بعد از اینکه تنضیماتشو پیدا کردم چیکار کنم
<nika> بعد فیلتر شکنم می خوام نصب freedom بلد نیستم
<JAVACODER> nika: baadesh 1 bomb ro bayad khunsa koni baad 1 nameh be penthagon mizani ke mikhay amaliateh entehari anjam bedi baad ba salam o salavat daarsato bekhun
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: dahaneh adamo sinter mikoneh
<anoNxeRo> nika, freedome nasb nemishe ba toro boro jolo
<anoNxeRo> tor *
<nika> تور نسخه ای ویندوزی دارم اما برای لینوکس بلد نیستم میدونم برای فریدم یکسری تنظیمات باید انجام بدم
<nika> انجامم دادم ولی نشد
<nika> تور چطوری هستش
<anoNxeRo> tor rahat tare
<anoNxeRo> kari nadare
<anoNxeRo> bad tor button ro ham begiri karat sari pish mire
<nika> دانلودی هستش؟
<anoNxeRo> to software center begiresh
<nika> anonymizng overlay network for TCP
<nika> This is
<anoNxeRo> are
<nika> بعد از اینکه نصب شد من می تونم هر سایت باز کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> are
<nika> یک نرم افزار  شکل پیازم هست اونم نصب کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> are
<nika> حالا چرا عصبانی می شی
<nika> وا
<nika> درستت درد نکنه آریایی
<anoNxeRo> nika, onke asabiye toie, chon man faghat goftam are
<nika> چند دفعه گفتی آره پس عصبی هستی بحث نکن
<nika> از کمکت ممنونم 4
<anoNxeRo> man hamishe migam are
<anoNxeRo> asabani nisam
<nika> ی سوال دیگه ام بپرسم؟
<nika> من ویندوز مجازی نصب کردم
<anoNxeRo> !ask | nika
<lubotu3> nika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nika> بلدی نصب کنی
<anoNxeRo> soal nabod in nika, ye jomle khabari bood
<nika> الان ویندوزم ترکیده
<nika> وقتی ویندوز باز میکنم صفحه سیاه کامنت داس میاد دیگه ویندوزی بالا نمیاد
<nika> چرا
<anoNxeRo> etelati ke midid naghese nika
<nika> ok
<nika> see u later
<nika> I wont go
<nika> ask u qu next week
<nika> bye
<anoNxeRo> u wont go?
<anoNxeRo> didnt ask you to leave
<nika> i go out
<nika> my mail                       nikalovebasketball@gmail.com
<anoNxeRo> to much info
<nika> چرا تورم کار نمی کنه؟
<nika> پیغامش
<nika> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly. Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages
<nika> مگه نباید روی استارتش بزنم
<anoNxeRo> <nika> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly. Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages
<anoNxeRo> logesho bekhon chi neveshte
<nika> ولی همچنان ضربدر روش خورده
<nika> وقتی لوگوشو باز می کنم ی صفحه اومده که
<nika> دوتا پنل داره
<nika> نوشته بیسیک و پیشترفته
<anoNxeRo> nika, bayad beram khone
<nika> ایمیلتو برام بفرست
<anoNxeRo> nika, bet mail mizanam
<anoNxeRo> felanz
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, bemiri, man raftam
<morteza> سلام
<morteza> hi
<morteza> i will compile my usb modem but faild and said could not open linux/config.h
<morteza> what can i do?
<morteza> is first time that i will compile drive a software!
<arad> aghaion inja kesi firefox ba gstreamer estefade mikone ?
<marandi> salam bache ha kasi midoone chejoori pidgin lens ro rooie 13.04 nasb konam ? in ( ppa:scopes-packagers/ppa) ro add kardam vali khob unity-lens-pidgin ro peida nemikone to in repository ..
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-15
<aoa_> دوستان کسی نیست
<Qio_> hi
<QiOo> kasi nist mesi
<QiOo> ashkan:
<QiOo> !
<QiOo> mesle inke kasi nist!
<maziar_> bacheha salam
<maziar_> kasi nis?
<maziar_> ye meghdar rahnamayi mikhasam
<maziar_> !!
<mohammad-zeus> salam
<mohammad-zeus> kasi hast ?
<amirabbas22> salam
<amirabbas22> mai kiam?
<mohammad-zeus> salam
<mohammad-zeus> khoobi ?
<mohammad-zeus> che khabara ?
<mohammad-zeus> اینم تست متن فارس
<amirabbas22> shoma ki hasti?
<mohammad-zeus> عمتم :D
<amirabbas22> من کیم؟
<amirabbas22> شما میدونی؟
<amirabbas22> ما کی هستیم
<mohammad-zeus> من کیم تو میدونی ؟
<amirabbas22> آقا یه چیزی
<amirabbas22> سگ تو روح همه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-16
<rookie> hi to all...
<Guest44358> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-17
<Guest45878> سلام چگونه میتوانم با موبایل وخط ایرانسل به اینترنت وصل شوم
<Azitrex> irancell.ir
<ali__> سلام
<bahram0> salam dostan
<bahram0> ye soal
<bahram0> baray ubuntu
<bahram0> driver haro az koja  dl konam ?
<narbeh> K1Hedayati: chetori ?
<K1Hedayati> narbeh: khobim
<K1Hedayati> narbeh: u khobi?
<narbeh> khubam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-18
<farid> سلام
<farid> آقا من چجوری زبان کیبوردمو سریع عوض کنم
<farid> مثل alt shift در ویندوز
<eng_mazy> hi
<eng_mazy> i have problem with ubuntu 14.4
<eng_mazy> my laptop is dell 5010 and when i upgrad my ubuntu version it doesnt work
<eng_mazy> how could i make it
<eng_mazy> سلام دوستان دستگاه من دل 5010 وقتی اوبتورو به 14.4 تبدیل کردم دیگه وب کم دستگاه کار نمیکنه
<eng_mazy> چطدر میشه درستش کرد؟
<vahid> salam
<vahid> kasi hast?
<smith> help
<smith> آهان گرفتم ، حله
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-19
<Azitrex> help
<dddfff> .
<dddfff> ...
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-21
<Azitrex> !ff
<lubotu3> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<safeith> سلام به همگی
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-14
<ddd> کسی میدونه دومین ویندوز
<ddd> در اوبونتو
<ddd> چطوری کار میکنه
<Guest95353> یا اصلا فعال هست
<Guest95353> کسی نیست
<Guest95353> <ddd> کسی میدونه دومین ویندوز [10:24] <ddd> در اوبونتو [10:24] <ddd> چطوری کار میکنه [10:24] -NickServ- You failed to identify in time for the nickname ddd [10:24] == ddd has changed nick to Guest95353 [10:24] <Guest95353> یا اصلا فعال هست [10:25] <Guest95353> کسی نیست
<Guest95353> ؟
<Salehi> Guest95353, hi
<Salehi> Guest95353, This is NOT related to ubuntu
<Guest95353> دومین در ویندوز
<Guest95353> شبکه
<Salehi> Guest95353, Refer to #windows ;)
<Guest95353> در اوبونتو چطور کار میکنه
<Guest95353> منظورم اینه
<Guest95353> کارایی همون دومین در
<Guest95353> ویندوز رو داره
<Salehi> Guest95353, chikar mikhay bokoni?
<Salehi> !dns | Guest95353
<lubotu3> Guest95353: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<meghg> :)
<meghg> سلام
<meghg> اینجا کسی فعال نیست ؟‌
<Azitrex> salam , bishtar soal mikonan
<meghg> Azitrex , good
<miran> salam
<miran> :D
<miran> khosh Omadam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-15
<emad> moshkeli daram
<sasal> hi everyone! good to see you
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-16
<saeedhakan> salam
<saeedhakan> بچه ها من یه سوال دارم
<saeedhakan> کسی هست درباره ش جواب بده؟
<sadrolla> iraj, سلام
<sadrolla> ashkan, سلام
<iraj> sadrolla, salam
<sadrolla> iraj, خیلی معذرت می‌خوام خیلی خیلی معذرت می‌خوام، اما چرا شما همیشه تو کانال هستی؟
<sadrolla> هر وقت که من اومدم شما هستی - واقعا برام سؤال شده :دی
<iraj> sadrolla,  وقتی انلاینم توی چنتا ار کانال ها حظور دارم که اگر کسی کمک خپاستت یا کاری داشت با ینده در خدمت باشم
<sadrolla> iraj, مؤفق باشی عزیزم
<iraj> همچنین sadrolla
<jinux> سلام
<jinux> حسینم
<IIVII> salam
<sadrolla> salam
<farooghkarimizad> میتونم فارسی حرف بزنم؟!
<sadrolla> بله
<sadrolla> به سادگی آب خوردم
<sadrolla> خوردن
<IIVII> سلام
<farooghkarimizad> خب
<farooghkarimizad> سلام
<IIVII> خوبید ؟
<farooghkarimizad> چرا قاطی کردن نشونه خوبیه برای شروع؟
<farooghkarimizad> یعنی قاطی کردن خوبه؟
<sadrolla> IIVII, تشکر عزیزم
<IIVII> ببخشید من تازه کارم میخواستم بدونم لینک های آموزشی که پیشنهاد میکنید چی هست ؟
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, بیا خصوصی - بهت پیام دادم
<sadrolla> IIVII, به طوری کلی می‌خواید یا چیز خاصی مد نظرتون هست؟
<IIVII> قسمت ترمینالش خیلی میخوام یاد بگیرم کد ها و دستوراتش چون خیلی از برنامه هایی که استفاده میکنم یا میخوام استفاده کنم توی سایت ها با کد آموزش ددن نصب کردن
<sadrolla> IIVII, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<IIVII> در کل کار با خود سیستم عامل سخت نیست و بصورت گرافیکی میشه راحت همه چیز پیدا کرد اما...
<IIVII> ممنون
<sadrolla> IIVII, خوب شما می‌خواهید جزئیات را یاد بگیرید که این نیاز به مطالعه فراوان داره
<sadrolla> IIVII, و صبر
<farooghkarimizad> چقدر اینجا قاطیه!
<sadrolla> IIVII, و اینکه ما هم که شیش هفت ساله لینوکس داریم همه چیز رو حفظ نیستیم
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, بیا خصوصی تا بهت بگم
<IIVII> من یک مشکل هم که دارم با نصب بعضی برنامه ها مثل مثلا جاوا بهم میریزه دیگه بالا نمیاد :D
<IIVII> حفظ نه میخوام بدونم مثلا اگر یک همچین چیزی برام پیش اومد سیستم عامل بالا نیومد چطور توی ریکاوری یا ریپیرش برم
<sadrolla> IIVII, خوب سؤال اینه که شما جاوا رو چه طور نصب می‌کنید
<IIVII> یا مثلا کد ها مربوط به چی میشه
<sadrolla> این‌ها رو به مرور تجربه می‌کنی
<IIVII> از طریق خط فرمان
<sadrolla> IIVII, و به مرور شیوه‌های درست استفاده رو یاد می‌گیری و سیستم دیگه خراب نمی‌شه
<farooghkarimizad> اینجا واقعا قاطیه
<farooghkarimizad> ببخشید وسط حرفتون پریدم!
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, راحت باش
<sadrolla> IIVII, متوجه منظورم شدی؟
<IIVII> آخه نصب که میکنم توی یک روز 3 دفعه از اول نصب کردم :))
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, من مخاطبم رو قبل جمله مشخص می کنم
<IIVII> مشکل اصلی که هست با وی پ ی ا ن هست
<sadrolla> IIVII, خب باید دید چی می کنی که سیستم از هم می‌پاشه
<IIVII> الان ی چیز که یادم اومد توی نصب kerio بود
<sadrolla> IIVII, موارد رو با هم نباید قاطی کنی - جاوا یا وی‌پی‌ان - یا پوکیدن سیستم
<IIVII> ازم اعتماد سازی میخواست توی نصبش یهو هنگ میکرد
<sadrolla> IIVII, برنامه رو چه طور نصب می کردی<
<IIVII> دقیقا آخه یادم نیست
<IIVII> کریو که از سایت دانلود کردم روش کلیک کردم اومد توی سافت ابونتو بعد اینستال زدم تا مقدار زیادیشم پر شد بعد هنگ کرد
<IIVII> اینو خوب یادمه که ریست کردم دیگه برنامه سافتش کار نکرد همش سیاه میشد
<sadrolla> IIVII, خوب شما نباید برنامه‌ای خارج از مخازن نصب کنی
<IIVII> خب وقتی نیست چیکار میشه کرد
<sadrolla> IIVII, http://forum.ubuntu.ir اینجا هم خوبه
<IIVII> چرخ خوردم
<sadrolla> IIVII, بهترین راه پیدا کردن معادلش در مخازن هست
<sadrolla> IIVII, و وقتی که در مخزن نیست با مسئولیت خودت از خارج مخزن نصب می‌کنی
<sadrolla> ممکنه سیستم رو خراب کنه یا بدافزار باشه یا کلی احتمال دیگه
<IIVII> مثلا کروم نیست و مشکلیم نداشت توی نصبش
<sadrolla> کروم نیست ولی کرومیوم هست
<IIVII> خب من یادمه این سوال که کردم گفتن لینوکس یک قسمت ریکاوری داره
<IIVII> میشه از اونجا مثل سیستم ریستور ویندوز عمل کرد
<sadrolla> بله اوبونتو یه قسمت برای ریکاوری داره
<IIVII> کجاس دقیقا
<sadrolla> ولی مثل سیستم ریستور ویندوز نیست
<sadrolla> موقع بوت به جای زدن اینتر تو منوها پیداش می‌کنی
<sadrolla> فکر نکنم بتونی از ریکاوری استفاده کنی
<IIVII> چرا ؟
<sadrolla> یه صفحه سیاه که باید داخلش دستورات مورد نظر رو تایپ کرد
<sadrolla> ویندوز که نیست با کلیک درست بشه
<sadrolla> عادات ویندوزی رو باید کنار گذاشت برای کار کردن با لینوکس
<IIVII> :D همیین دیگه کد هاشو واس همین خواستم
<sadrolla> IIVII, باید مشکل رو پیدا کرد - کدهایی که مشکل رو حل می‌کنه و بعد در ریکاوری مد دستورات رو زد
<sadrolla> شما می دونی مشکل چیه و کدها چی هستن؟
<IIVII> نه
<IIVII> خب یعنی مثلا بدونم بخاطر نصب این برنامه این مشکل برخوردم باید از ریکاوری پاکش کنم یعنی ؟
<sadrolla> خوب پس نمی‌تونی از حالت ریکاوری مد ه ماستفاده کنی
<sadrolla> شاید این راه جواب بده
<sadrolla> شاید هم جواب نده
<sadrolla> نیاز به طرح موضوع در انجمن داره تا بررسی بشه
<IIVII> ممنون :)
<sadrolla> IIVII, من در خدمتم
<sadrolla> امیدوارم متوحه منظورم شده باشی عزیز
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, من الان دارم با شما حرف می زنم فروغ
<farooghkarimizad> clear
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, =))
<farooghkarimizad> =)))))))))))))))))
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, این چی بود؟ مگه ترمیناله
<farooghkarimizad> نه صدر الله جان گفتی فروغ!
<farooghkarimizad> خدارو شکر گفتم پسرم...
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, تو صفحه کلید انگلیسی بنویس sa و بعد تب رو بزن
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, متوجه منظورت نشدک
<sadrolla> نشدم
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, sadrolla الان مخاطب من مشخصه
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, الان فقط شما هستی farooghkarimizad
<farooghkarimizad> اسمم:
<sadrolla> sadrolla, و الان هم فقط صدراله مخاطبه منه
<farooghkarimizad> فاروق
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, خوب ق رو با Q می‌نویسن
<sadrolla> مثل قرآن Quran
<sadrolla> و غ رو با gh
<farooghkarimizad> clear
<farooghkarimizad> @clear
<farooghkarimizad> به هر حال اسمم فاروق هست نه فروغ!
<sadrolla> البته برای افرادی که ق و غ رو یه جور تلفظ می‌کنن فرق چندانی نداره
<mrkh_khafan> دوستان سلام- کرنل آخرین کرنل  پایدار کدوم نسخه است؟
<farooghkarimizad> اسمم
<sadrolla> mrkh_khafan, فکر کنم ۴.۱.۶
<farooghkarimizad> تو چیکار داری به آخرین نسخه؟! mrkh khan
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, آفرین یاد گرفتی
<farooghkarimizad> اگر کارت با همین راه میوفته دلیلی برای نصب جدیدترین وجود نداره mrkh khan
<farooghkarimizad> برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت
<farooghkarimizad> kernel.org
<farooghkarimizad> بروید
<farooghkarimizad> mrkh khan
<mrkh_khafan> البته منظورم تو مانجارو بود.
<farooghkarimizad> باز قاطی شد دوستان!
<sadrolla> farooghkarimizad, شما اول اسم رو بنویسید و کلید تب رو بزنید خودش کامل می کنه
<sadrolla> mrkh_khafan, خوب شما دستور آپدیت رو بزنید و ببیند چه نسخه‌‌ای هست
<farooghkarimizad> کی اینجا برنامه نویسه؟
<meghg> اسکریپت یا برنامه ای میشناسید که کنترل کامل روی پورت ها داشته باشم ؟‌
<meghg> farooghkarimizad ✋
<farooghkarimizad> meghg: با منید؟!
<sadrolla> meghg, برای چه کاری می‌خواهید؟
<meghg1> کدوم برنامه به کدوم پورت وصله به کجا اطلاعات میفرسته حجم دریافت و ارسال چقدره و جلو برنامه رو بشه بر اساس اسم برنامه یا سرور متصل بهش بست ؟
<sadrolla> meghg1, بهتره این سؤال رو در انجمن بپرسی
<sadrolla> meghg1, http://forum.ubuntu.ir
<sadrolla> meghg1, و صبر کنی تا دوستان جواب بدن
<meghg1> خیلی وقت پیش مطرح کرده بودم و به دلایلی تاپیک رو پاک کردم . کسی همچین چیزی نمیشناسه ؟‌
<sadrolla> meghg1, KI
<sadrolla> meghg1, نه
<meghg1> sadrolla, اوکی
<farooghkarimizad> کسی اینجا برنامه نویس نداریم؟
<meghg1> هستم
<FRGH-KZ> خب کی برنامه نویس بود؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-17
<alis1221> سلام دوستان
<alis1221> من تازه واردم تو لینوکس سوالی داشتم
<alis1221> بهترین نسخه اوبونتو چه نسخه ای هست؟نسخه 14 یا 15؟
 * alis1221 slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-18
<sadrolla> سلام کسی از دوستان با دبیان آشنا هست؟
<sadrolla> سلام کسی از دوستان با دبیان آشنا هست؟
<sadrolla> iraj, ping
<iraj> sadrolla, pong
<iraj> sadrolla, اشنا نیسام. ولی بپرس
<sadrolla> iraj, من دبیان پایدار دارم
<iraj> *نیستم
<sadrolla> sadrolla, طبق مخزن پایدار سیستم کاملا به روزه
<iraj> خب
<sadrolla> iraj, و مخزن بک پورت هم فعاله ولی
<sadrolla> به صورت پیش فرض ازش استفاده نمی‌شه
<sadrolla> مثلا وقتی دستور apt-get dist-upgrade رو می‌زنم
<sadrolla> می‌گه سیستم به روزه
<sadrolla> در حالی که لیبره آفیس من نسخه ۴ ولی در بک پورت نسخه ۵ هست
<sadrolla> می‌خوام وقتی دستور apt-get dist-upgrade رو می‌زنم
<iraj> sadrolla, aha.
<sadrolla> کل سیستم باز همه مخازن به روز بشه
<sadrolla> نه اینکه جدا دستور apt-get -t jessie-backports dist-upgrade رو بزنم
<sadrolla> با همون دستور اول کارم راه بیفته و نیازی به دستور دوم نباشه
<iraj> sadrolla,  عصری یا شب سر بزن به کانال:
<iraj> #5hit
<iraj> sadrolla,  سمیر دبین داره
<sadrolla> iraj, تشکر دوت من
<iraj> sadrolla,  خواهش
<sadrolla> * دوست من
<saeedtr> salam
<saeedtr> yek soal dashtam
<saeedtr> mitonam beporsam?
<saeedtr> kesi hast?
<saeedtr> :|
<saeedtr> salam
<hassan> سلام
 * hassan slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
<y> hi
<y> i tony
<Guest88467> tnx
<Guest88467> help me
<f_> salam
<f_> salam ashkan
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-19
<FRGH-KZ> خب همه هستند ولی ساکت هستند
<FRGH-KZ> چرا کسی حرف نمیزنه؟!
<FRGH-KZ> الو
<FRGH-KZ> کسی انیجا نیست؟
<FRGH-KZ> اینجا
<FRGH-KZ> فک کنم باید صفحه رو دوباره بارگزاری کنم!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-20
<haleh> salam
<haleh> kasi hast?
<haleh> kasi nis?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-19
<senaps> سلام دوستان.... مسیری که باید طی بشه تا بتونیم یه لاگ خوب و استاندارد و با کیفیت راه بندازیم چی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-21
<abdi> سلام دوستان ... من یه مشکلی با cups دارم
<abdi> اونم اینه که printer management interface وابسته به شبکه هست و موقعی که کابل شبکه رو در میارم دیگه اون interface  رو نمیاره
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> finglish?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-22
<Navid_> سلام ببخشید سیستم من هر کاری میکنم اوبونتو نصب نمیشه رو سیستمم مشخصاتش Cor i 7  6700HQ  RAM 16GB   graphic 3 GB  مشکل اینه که وقتی اوبونتو داره لود میشه برای اومدن صفحه نصب تو موقع لود که عکس اوبونتو هست گیر میکنه و اصلا جلو نمیره فقط نسخه 14.10 نصب میشه و در نصخÙ
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-23
<Mahdi> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-25
<Hossein> سلام
<Hossein> دوستان ببخشید جایگزین نرم افزار deep freez‌چیه ؟
<Hossein> clear
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-18
<goudarz> salam kasi online hast?!
<Narbeh> goudarz: salam, bale
<goudarz> salam kasi online hast?
<goudarz> inja kasi az admin ha on hast?!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-20
<n0m4tt3r> hey there
<n0m4tt3r> hello all.
<n0m4tt3r> سلام به همه
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-22
<mr> سلام
<mr> کسی هست کمک کنه
<mehdiMj> سلام ، کسی هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-24
<Mina> سلام
<Mina> کسی هست !!!
<Mina> توی محل کارم چند تا از سیستم ها را تصمیم گرفتم بصورت آزمایشی ببرم تحت ابونتو
<Mina> همه چیز خوبه به جز اتوماسیون اداری
<Mina> تحت وب هستش مولی برای شماهده نامه نیاز به افیس دارم
<Mina> ؟
<Mina> کسی راهکاری داره
<Unline> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Kali "kali-rolling" kali-rolling • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz (900MHz) • Memory: Physical: 11.5 GiB Total (10.3 GiB Free) Swap: 11.3 GiB Total (11.3 GiB Free) • Storage: 391.8 GB / 630.0 GB (238.3 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 1h 48m 33s
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-17
<saeedtmr> hi
<saeedtmr> is anyone here?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-18
<a_> سلام من لینوکس رو تازه میخوام نصب کنم راهنمایی سراغ دارین بتونم کار باهاش رو سریع یاد بگیرم ؟
<caspian> umm
<Guest95949> kasi hasst>
<Guest95949> ?
<Peyam> man hastam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-19
<YARAZOON> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-22
<Peyam> سلام داش مشتیا
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-16
<matt42> hi everybody
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-18
<maxy2> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-20
<faramir> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-21
<Mortie> salam bacheha, mikhastam bedoonam agar xfce rooye ubuntu khodam nasb konam soratesh ba xubuntu fargh dare?
